# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [How-To] Vanilla Leveling Guide Horde Side 1-60 4 Days /Played

## Nikusha'sServices

Hello Everyone, i would like to show you a Guide, 1-60 Vanilla 4 days /played if u follow this guide.

About This Guide:
This is what I do to level, I do some stuff that some of you may think like, "what?, what about Hillsbrad?", yes I skip most of Hillsbrad, but this is just part of how I level. And also, I mainly solo the whole game, when I'm playing on new servers, I can't group with anybody cause I'm always like 10 levels above everybody else, so I have to solo everything, but I will also explain stuff you can do with groups. Before I get started on my leveling pattern, I'm gonna start to say how I came up with my pattern.

The first time I went through the game, I attempted virtually EVERY quest, by doing this I learned what quests are worth doing, and which quests should be avoided (because some quests are not good enough for the time/XP reward, and some quests are just down right too hard to solo at certain levels. How did I find out about all the quests? Easy, websites such as Thottbot.com and wow.allakhazam.com show you EVERY quest in the game, and give huge amounts of detail about where all the quest mobs/items are at, and how much the XP reward is for it and everything. And the first time I went through the game I read EVERY quest description and took my time REAL slowly, learning everything I can about the game, I tried every profession, I did every instance like at least 5 times, and (with my dedication) I studied websites on every instance, about the loot from the mobs, all the quests for them, and the correct way to do each one. As I played through the game the first time I constantly pressed "M" key to see the map to see where I was, so I can memorize the game world and where everything is at exactly (heck I still do that now!). This guide has only been in my head, until now. This quest pattern in my opinion is VERY accurate and will show people the fastest way to do most of all the Horde quests in the game in the least amount of time and will give other hints on how to do them too. This is the same questing pattern I used to get 4 days 20 hours /played time to 60 on a new server, and has even been revised for the better!

Guide Made By Joana.

1-12 Durotar
Levels 1-6
01) I do every single quest in Durotar! Here's the fastest way to do em:
02) Start off accepting "Your Place In The World". (Right in front of you)
03) Turn it in (at 42.68) ... accept "Cutting Teeth"
04) Go start doing: "Cutting Teeth" (keep step #5 in mind)
05) Once you hit level 2, go accept "Sarkoth" (at 40.62)
06) Go do "Sarkoth" (at 40.66).
07) Turn "Sarkoth" in (at 40.66) ... Accept "Sarkoth" pt.2
08) Make sure "Cutting Teeth" is complete.
09) Go turn in "Sarkoth" pt.2 and "Cutting Teeth" (at 42.68) ... Accept "Etched Tablet" and "Sting of the Scorpid"
10) Turn in "Etched Tablet" (around 43.69) and get new spells/abilities for your class.
11) Accept and do the following: "Sting of the Scorpid" "Vile Familiars" "Galgar's Cactus Apple Surprise" and "Lazy Peons" (all these are done north and north-east of Valley of Trials)
12) Turn all those quests in, then accept "Burning Blade Medallion" and "Thazz'ril's Pick"
13) Go do: "Burning Blade Medallion" and "Thazz'ril's Pick" (these are done in the cave at 44.56)
14) Once those two quests are done use your hearthstone.
15) Turn those 2 quests in and accept "Report to Sen'jin Village"
16) The starting area is now completed. Leave starting noob zone (by heading east).

Levels 6-9
01) Accept "A Peon's Burden" (at 52.68)
02) Accept "Thwarting Kolkar Aggression" (at 54.75)
03) Go turn in "Report to Sen'jin Village" (at Sen'jen Village, 55.74)
04) Collect all the quests in Sen'jin Village. (which include: "A solvent Spirit" "Practical Prey" "Minshina's Skull" "Report to Orgnil" and "Zalazane")
05) Do NOT do "A solvent Spirit" at the water around Sen'jin Village. Make sure the quest is accepted though.
06) Run up to Razor Hill (52.44), grinding mobs along the way, and make sure you get to level 6 before you get up there for new spells.
07) Turn in "Report to Orgnil" and collect all the quests at Razor Hill ("Dark Storms" "Vanquish the Betrayers", "Encroachment" "Break a Few Eggs"
08) Go up to the watch tower north-west of Razor Hill, at 49.40 and accept "Carry Your Weight"
09) Go in the Inn (51.41) and turn in "A Peon's Burden". And also make Razor Hill your home.
10) Get first aid. (at 54.41)
11) Go do this: "Vanquish the Betrayers" along with "Carry Your Weight" (these are done at Tiragarde Keep, 57.55)
12) After killing Benedict (he is up in the building at 59.58) and get his key, go up the steps open the chest and grab the note that starts: "The Admiral's Orders" accept the quest.
13) Go turn in "Vanquish the Betrayers" "The Admiral's Orders" and "Carry Your Weight" at Razor Hill (52.44), and accept "From The Wreckage...." "The Admiral's Orders" (part2).
14) Go do "A solvent Spirit" and "From The Wreckage...." Do these two quests at the water east of Tiragarde Keep (around 62.50).
15) Do the first half of "Encroachment" (at 49.49).
16) Then if you're not at least 3 bars away from lvl 8, grind till you are, go turn in "From The Wreckage...." at Razor Hill (52.44) and get new spells/abilities.
17) Run way down south and do "Thwarting Kolkar Aggression" (at 48.79)
18) Once that is done turn it in (at 54.75).
19) Turn in "A solvent Spirit" at Sen'jin (55.74)
20) Go to Echo Isles (the islands south-east of Durotar) and do the following 4 quests together:
21) "Break a Few Eggs"
22) "Practical Prey"
23) "Minshina's Skull" (the skull is at 67.87)
24) "Zalazane" (Zalazane is at 67.86) (See Video)
25) After completing all these quests, die on purpose, so you end up right at Sen'jin Village (55.74)...
26) Turn in "Practical Prey" "Minshina's Skull" and "Zalazane". Save the quest reward item Faintly Glowing Skull for a later quest called "Burning Shadows"
27) Hearth to Razor Hill. Turn in "Break a Few Eggs"
28) Do the second half of "Encroachment" (west of Razor Hill at 42.38)

Levels 9-12
01) Go up and accept "Lost But Not Forgotten" at the little hut at 43.30
02) Go up (grind mobs along the way) and accept "Winds in the Desert" at the goblin, 46.22.
03) Do "Winds in the Desert"
04) Turn it in, accept "Securing the Lines" (at 46.22)
05) Grind mobs to lvl 10.
06) Go down to razor hill (52.44), turn in "Encroachment"
07) Get new spells/abilities.
08) Do your level 10 class quests. I do this as a hunter: do all three pet quests "Taming the Beast":
09) Dire molted bore (south of razor hill)
10) Surf crawler (north east of razor hill at 58.30), DON'T go down to Senjen Village, it's too far away. Then Hearth if you can, if not run back.
11) Armored scorpid (north west of razor hill)
12) After completing all those, accept "Training the Beast".
13) Go way up north-east, (at 57.16) and tame an Encrusted Surf Crawler for your first real pet.
14) Go way west (grinding mobs along the way) and accept "Need for a Cure" (at 41.18)
15) Go to Orgrimmar (at 45.11)
16) Turn in "Training the Beast" at hunter trainer. (66.18 in Orgrimmar)
17) Turn in "The Admiral's Orders" in thrall's chamber (34.36)
18) Accept "Hidden Enemies" (Thrall gives it)
19) Go into Cleft of Shadow, accept "Finding the Antidote" (46.53)
20) Go do: "Securing the Lines" (at 53.23 in Durotar)
21) Turn in "Securing the Lines" (at 46.22)
22) Go do: "Finding the Antidote" (the scorpids are all over the place) and "Lost But Not Forgotten" (all along the river west of Durotar)
23) Go do: "Dark Storms" (at 41.26)
24) Turn in "Lost But Not Forgotten" (43.30)
25) Turn in "Dark Storms" (at Razor Hill, 52.44)
26) Accept "Margoz"
27) Turn in "Margoz" (at 56.20) accept "Skull Rock"
28) Go do "Skull Rock" along with "Hidden Enemies" (in the cave at 54.11)
29) If you can, try to kill Gazz'uz, he drops 'Eye of Burning Shadow' item which starts "Burning Shadows" quest. HINT: use the quest reward item Faintly Glowing Skull to help you kill him, he's tough without it, also try to party up with somebody if you can. (See Video on how I killed Gazz'uz)
30) Turn in "Skull Rock" (56.20) accept "Neeru Fireblade"
31) Go to into Orgrimmar.
32) Turn in "Hidden Enemies" (33.37 in Orgrimmar) accept the next part to "Hidden Enemies"
33) Go to Cleft of Shadows (47.53) and turn in "Finding the Antidote"
34) Turn in "Neeru Fireblade" and "Burning Shadows" at Neeru Fireblade (49.50) accept "Ak'Zeloth"
35) Also keep talking to him to complete "Hidden Enemies"
36) Go back to Thrall and turn in "Hidden Enemies" again. The 3rd part refers to RFC instance, which I skip.
37) Leave Orgrimmar, and turn in "Need for a Cure" (at 41.18) (you will most likely have to accept it again to turn it in)
38) Hearth to Razor Hill.
39) Build up first aid.
40) Get new spells/abilities.
41) Accept "Conscript of the Horde" (at 50.43 in Razor Hill)
42) Run west into the Barrens...


See Full Video: (Levels 6-12)





12-15 Barrens
01) Turn in "Conscript of the Horde" (62.19 in the Barrens) accept "Crossroads Conscription"
02) Turn in "Ak'Zeloth" (62.20) I SKIP "The Demon Seed"
03) Run to XRs (Crossroads) (at 52.30) (If you're a hunter do step 4)
04) While on my way to XRs, I abandon my crab and tame a Savannah Huntress cat, for my new pet.
05) Once at XRs (at 52.30) turn in "Crossroads Conscription" Then accept all quests in XRs (which includes: "Meats to Orgrimmar" "Plainstrider Menace" "The Forgotten Pools" "Raptor Thieves" "Wharfmaster Dizzywig" "Fungal Spores" "Disrupt the Attacks" "Supplies for the Crossroads" and "Harpy Raiders" on top of the watch tower). Turn in "Meats to Orgrimmar" i SKIP "Ride to Orgrimmar"
06) Make XRs your home.
07) Get FP (Flight Path)
08) Go do: "Disrupt the Attacks" along with "Plainstrider Menace" and "Raptor Thieves" (all around 54.26). NOTE: If you find "Chen's Empty Keg" accept it.
09) Once "Disrupt the Attacks" is completed go turn it in (at 52.30) and accept "The Disruption Ends"
10) Go do "The Disruption Ends" and "Supplies for the Crossroads" (at 56.26)
11) If you find "Chen's Empty Keg" accept it.
12) Once "Plainstrider Menace" "The Disruption Ends" and "Supplies for the Crossroads" are complete...
13) Go to Ratchet, get the Flight Path there (63.37) and accept "Raptor Horns" "Samophlange" "Southsea Freebooters" "The Guns of Northwatch". Turn in "Chen's Empty Keg" if you have it ... accept the next part to it, and focus on doing this quest while throughout the Barrens.
14) Grab the quest "WANTED: Baron Longshore" (the wanted sign by the bank)
15) Turn in "Wharfmaster Dizzywig" (goblin on the docks) accept "Miner's Fortune"
16) Go do "Southsea Freebooters" along with "WANTED: Baron Longshore" (along the shore just south of Ratchet)
17) Once those are done, turn them in (at 62.38), accept new ones, then go do:
18) "The Missing Shipment" (just turn this in at the goblin at the docks) accept "The Missing Shipment" part2
19) Run back, to Gazlowe (62.38), turn in "The Missing Shipment" part2 accept "Stolen Booty"
20) Go do "Stolen Booty" (south of Ratchet again) (Telescopic Lens=63.49, and Shipment of Boots=62.49)
21) Once "Stolen Booty" is completed hearth to XRs. (don't turn it in yet)
22) Turn in "The Disruption Ends" and "Supplies for the Crossroads"
23) Turn in "Plainstrider Menace" (It should be done by now) accept "The Zhevra". Also accept "Consumed by Hatred" and "Lost in Battle"
24) At this point, I make sure I have three/four 6 slot bags, if I don't, I buy them at the bag vendor.
25) Run west from XRs, go to the guy in the hut... (at 45.28)
26) Accept: "Kolkar Leaders" and "Centaur Bracers"
27) Go start doing:
28) "Kolkar Leaders" "Centaur Bracers" "Raptor Thieves" "The Zhevra" "Fungal Spores" and "The Forgotten Pools" (all of these are done just slightly north of where you are)
29) Once "Kolkar Leaders" is done.. (Barak is at 42.23)
30) Go do: "Harpy Raiders" (at 38.17)
31) Once "Harpy Raiders" is done, grind your way down into Stonetalon Mountains (at 35.27 in the Barrens)...


15-16 Stonetalon Mountains
01) Accept "Goblin Invaders" and "Avenge My Village" (at 35.27 in the Barrens)
02) Go do: "Avenge My Village" then turn it in.
03) Do: "Kill Grundig Darkcloud" (he is at 73.86)
04) Accept and do the escort quest there ("Protect Kaya" 73.85 in the hut), This quest can be a little tough, kill the Sorcerer first that pops out during the one battle you have to fight. If it's too hard for you, you can skip it.
05) Turn in "Kill Grundig Darkcloud" and "Protect Kaya" (at 35.27 in the Barrens) ... accept "Kaya's Alive"
06) Go back to the Barrens..

16-20 Barrens
01) Grind your way back to the guy in the hut (at 45.28)
02) Turn in "Kolkar Leaders" accept "Verog the Dervish". Also turn in "Centaur Bracers" if it is done, if not don't worry.
03) Make sure you finish up "Raptor Thieves" "The Zhevra" "Fungal Spores" and "The Forgotten Pools" before returning to the XRs.
04) Run to XRs (Cross Roads at 52.30)
05) Turn in ALL quests, grab ALL new ones...
06) Grind your way down south (to 49.50) and do "Lost in Battle" (Manrik's Wife) She's laying dead by the hut, west of the bridge.
07) Go down to Camp Taurajo (CT) and accept "Tribes at War" (gnoll in the cage at 44.59), and get FP there.
08) Do "Apothecary Zamah" Which has you run all the way to Thunder Bluff (TB) (in Mulgore at 39.27).
09) Once at TB, go to weapon master (40.62), get Guns and Staff skills. (I do this as a Hunter), get what weapon skills you need for your class)
10) Get new spells/abilities.
11) Turn in "Apothecary Zamah" the cave below the spirit rise (at 29.29).
12) Go to first aid guy at spirit rise to build up first aid.
13) Go up to the tower in middle of town to get FP, but DON'T fly back to XRs.
14) Hearth back to XRs.
15) Turn in "Lost in Battle"
16) Go north west of XRs and do "Prowlers of the Barrens" (37.20)
17) Then "Harpy Lieutenants" (38.14)
18) Grind your way east and do "Samophlange" (52.11) complete the whole chain, which in the end has you kill the goblin for the key. (See Video)
19) Go east to Sludge Fen and do "Ignition" (56.8)
20) Do "The Escape" (See video on how I do Ignition and Escape)
21) Go north-east and do "Miner's Fortune" (61.5)
22) Grind your way south to Ratchet (63.37)...
23) Turn in "Stolen Booty" "Samophlange" "The Escape" ... accept "Ziz Fizziks" ... and SKIP "Wenikee Boltbucket"
24) Turn in "Miner's Fortune"
25) Go west of ratchet and do "The Stagnant Oasis" and "Verog the Dervish" (at 54.43)
26) Run to XRs (52.30)..
27) Turn in "Prowlers of the Barrens" "Harpy Lieutenants" and "The Stagnant Oasis" ... accept "Altered Beings" "Echeyakee" "Serena Bloodfeather" "Report to Kadrak" and "Egg Hunt"
28) Go west of XRs (45.28), to turn in: "Centaur Bracers" and "Verog the Dervish" ... I SKIP "Hezrul Bloodmark"
29) Grind your way north and do: "Serena Bloodfeather" (at 38.11)
30) Go east (grind mobs along the way) and do "Echeyakee" (coords are at 55.17) (See Video)
31) Hearth to XRs.
32) Turn in "Echeyakee" ... accept "The Angry Scytheclaws"
33) Turn in "Serena Bloodfeather" accept "Letter to Jin'Zil". Make sure that "Consumed by Hatred" is also accepted.



01) Go down south and do:
02) "Altered Beings" (55.42)
03) "Raptor Horns" along with "Stolen Silver" (at 57.54) (See Video)
04) "The Angry Scytheclaws" (51.46)
05) "Tribes at War" along with "Consumed by Hatred" (at 51.54)
06) Grind your way to Camp Taurajo (45.58)
07) Accept "Weapons of Choice"
08) Go to gnoll in the cage...
09) Turn in "Tribes at War" accept "Blood Shards of Agamaggan" and "Betrayal from Within"
10) Turn in "Blood Shards of Agamaggan"
11) Turn in 10 bloodshards for "Spirit of the Wind" (repeatable quest) for fast run speed.
12) At this point, you should be about half way to level 20.
13) Now comes the fun part: Wailing Caverns Instance! (at 46.36). You will need a full group to do this. OPTIONAL: GRIND all the way to level 20! (which is what I do, but it's not recommended). I grind away at beasts and brisstlebacks just north of CT. 
14) Keep an eye out for the mob named Lakota'mani (a big grey kodo around 45.53), he drops Hoof of Lakota'mani which starts "Lakota'mani". Turn this in at CT when you get the chance.
15) Once you are at least 5 bars away from 20, run to XRs...
16) Turn in "Stolen Silver" "Consumed by Hatred" "Altered Beings" and "The Angry Scytheclaws" ...accept all new quests. SKIP "Mura Runetotem". You should be lvl 20 now.
17) Fly to Orgrimmar, get new spells/abilities.
18) Grab "The Ashenvale Hunt" quest
19) Hearth back to XRs.
20) Fly to Ratchet...
21) Turn in "Chen's Empty Keg" (if you did it, if not don't worry) ... accept the next part to it.
22) Turn in "Raptor Horns" accept "Deepmoss Spider Eggs"
23) Then go do: "The Guns of Northwatch" (at 60.55) (See complete video on this quest along with the escort quest)
24) Once "The Guns of Northwatch" is done, do:
25) "Free From the Hold" (escort quest)
26) Turn in both quests at Ratchet, then..
27) Hearth to XRs. (if hearth stone is still on a cooldown, fly to XRs)
28) Run west into Stonetalon Mountains...



20-21 Stonetalon Mountains
01) Run to Malaka'Jin (at 71.94)
02) Accept "Blood Feeders"
03) Turn in "Letter to Jin'Zil" (74.97 in the cave) ... accept "Jin'Zil's Forest Magic"
04) Go accept "Arachnophobia" (wanted poster is at 59.75)
05) Go do: "Blood Feeders" along with "Deepmoss Spider Eggs" and "Arachnophobia" (around 54.76)
06) Turn in "Ziz Fizziks" (the goblin in the hut at Windshear Crag, 58.62) ... accept "Super Reaper 6000"
07) Do: "Goblin Invaders" and "Super Reaper 6000" (the mobs are just north in Windshear Crag)
08) Turn in "Super Reaper 6000" (58.62) ... accept "Further Instructions"
09) Run to Sun Rock Retreat at 46.59.
10) Turn in "Arachnophobia" and "Kaya's Alive"
11) Get FP there.
12) Run up the little pathway and accept "Boulderslide Ravine" and "Trouble in the Deeps" (at 47.64)
13) Go do "Boulderslide Ravine" (at 61.92)
14) Turn in "Blood Feeders" (71.95)
15) Turn in "Goblin Invaders" (at 35.27 in the Barrens) ... accept "Shredding Machines" (I SKIP "The Elder Crone")
16) Hearth to XRs.
17) Run north to Ashenvale (stopping along the way to turn in "Report to Kadrak" (at 48.5) but SKIP "The Warsong Reports"

21-21 Ashenvale
01) N/A
02) Run to Splintertree Post (at 73.65)
03) Turn in "The Ashenvale Hunt". Then accept and turn in "The Ashenvale Hunt" again.
04) Get FP in Splintertree Post.
05) Run all the way to Zoram Strand (at 13.31), grind mobs along the way.
06) N/A
07) Get FP there. (12.33). Turn in "Trouble in the Deeps" .. i SKIP "The Essence of Aku'Mai"
08) Do the following quests:
09) Accept and do "Naga at the Zoram Strand" then turn it in.
10) Hearth back to XRs, if hearth stone is still on a cooldown, fly there.
11) Remember to buy ammo/arrows.

22-23 Southern Barrens
01) Fly to CT.
02) Turn in "Jorn Skyseer" ... accept "Ishamuhale" and "Melor Sends Word"
03) Make CT your home.
04) I give bloodshards to the gnoll in the cage to get increased agility/spirit.
05) Run south and keep an eye out for the mob named Owatanka (around 45.62), he drops 'Owatanka's Tailspike' which starts "Owatanka"
06) "Egg Hunt" (44.71)
07) "Chen's Empty Keg" (if you have it)
08) "Betrayal from Within" and "Weapons of Choice" (43.79)
09) Accept "Gann's Reclamation" from Gann Stonespire. Then go do it (at 46.86). Then turn it in, accept "Revenge of Gann"
10) Hearth back to Camp Taurajo, turn in "Weapons of Choice" and "Betrayal from Within" ... accept "Betrayal from Within" part2
11) Fly to XR.
12) Turn in "Betrayal from Within" part2 and "Egg Hunt"
13) Do "Ishamuhale" (at 60.32)
14) Turn in "Further Instructions" (at Ratchet 63.37) ... accept "Further Instructions" part2
15) Turn in "Deepmoss Spider Eggs" and "Chen's Empty Keg"
16) Fly to Stonetalon Mountains...

23-25 Stonetalon Mountains
01) Accept all quests at Sun Rock Retreat (which include: "Cenarius' Legacy" "Cycle of Rebirth" and "Harpies Threaten")...
02) Make Sun Rock Retreat your home.
03) Turn in "Boulderslide Ravine" .. I SKIP "Earthen Arise" (accept "Elemental War" there though)
04) Do:
05) "Cycle of Rebirth" (pick up the seeds around 48.41)
06) "Cenarius' Legacy" (done at around 35.14)
07) "Jin'Zil's Forest Magic" (the mobs are around the path at 45.27, and the area at 34.14)
08) Go back to Sun Rock Retreat and turn in "Cycle of Rebirth" ... accept "New Life"
09) Turn in "Cenarius' Legacy" ... accept "Ordanus"
10) NOTE: I skip getting my level 24 spells/abilities (cause there's little that are useful at this level)
11) Go turn in "Further Instructions" part2 (58.62)... accept "Gerenzo Wrenchwhistle"
12) Go do "Gerenzo Wrenchwhistle" (at 64.41) (See Video) and "Shredding Machines" (kill XT:4 and XT:9)
13) Turn in "Gerenzo Wrenchwhistle". (58.62)
14) Run down south and turn in "Jin'Zil's Forest Magic" (74.97)
15) Turn in "Shredding Machines" (in the Barrens at 35.27)
16) Hearth back to Sun Rock Retreat.
17) Stock back up on food/water.
18) Go do "Harpies Threaten" along with "Elemental War" and "New Life" (all at the Charred Vale, 32.67)
19) Once they are all done, make sure you are at least 5 bars away from level 25, so you may have to grind a little. 
20) Go turn them all in, and accept "Calling in the Reserves"
21) Then fly to CT...

25-25 Southern Barrens
01) Turn in "Ishamuhale" ... accept "Enraged Thunder Lizards"
02) Make CT your home.
03) Accept "A New Ore Sample" (need to be lvl 25 to get this)
04) Go down and do:
05) "Enraged Thunder Lizards"
06) You should find the mob Washte Pawne, he drops 'Washte Pawne Feather' which starts "Washte Pawne"
07) "Revenge of Gann" (at 47.85) Once done, Turn it in, accept the next part...
08) Do "Revenge of Gann" Part 3 (at 46.85), then turn it in.
09) Head south down the path to the Great Lift (at 44.91 in the barrens) and turn in "Calling in the Reserves"
10) Accept "Message to Freewind Post"
11) Run to Freewind Post... (45.50 in Thousand Needles)

25-26 Thousand Needles
01) Turn in "Message to Freewind Post" accept "Pacify the Centaur"
02) Accept "A Different Approach" "Wanted - Arnak Grimtotem" "Alien Egg" and "Wind Rider"
03) Get FP there.
04) Go do (in the following order):
05) "Pacify the Centaur" (mobs are just north)
06) "Test of Faith" (the cave at 52.43)
07) "A New Ore Sample" (if you can't find the drop, just skip it for now)
08) "Alien Egg" (this egg has 4 possible spawn points, either at around: 52.56 / 45.63 / 41.60 / 50.56, and there might be more, just check around those areas.)
09) If you're not level 26 (or two bars away from it), grind till you are.
10) Go up to Freewind Post (45.50)..
11) Turn in "Pacify the Centaur" ... accept "Grimtotem Spying"
12) Turn in "Alien Egg" ... accept "Serpent Wild"
13) Hearth to Camp Taurajo.
14) Turn in "Enraged Thunder Lizards" and "Washte Pawne" ... accept "Cry of the Thunderhawk"
15) Turn in "A New Ore Sample"
16) Go do "Cry of the Thunderhawk" then turn it in ... I SKIP "Mahren Skyseer"
17) Fly to Thunder Bluff to get new spells/abilities.
18) Turn in "Melor Sends Word" (61.80 on the Hunter Rise)... accept "Steelsnap"
19) Accept "The sacred Flame" (55.51)
20) Fly to Splintertree Post, Ashenvale...

26-28 Ashenvale
01) Make it your home.
02) Do the following order:
03) Accept all the quests, which include: "Stonetalon Standstill" "Satyr Horns" "Ashenvale Outrunners" (accept this at 71.68). Make sure "The Ashenvale Hunt" is turned in at Senani Thunderheart (you can accept this quest right at the NPC itself). Note: I SKIP "Warsong Supplies" and "The Lost Pages"
04) Kill the first of the three mobs related to the Ashenvale hunt:
05) "Sharptalon's Claw" (Kill Sharptalon (patrols around 74.70), then he drops the item that starts this quest) (hint: easy way to kill it (he's lvl 31 mob), is to bring his health to a 3rd left, then drag him into the guards at Splintertree Post, they will finish em).
06) Do: "Ashenvale Outrunners" (around 71.72) (use track hidden, to find them better). Once the quest is completed, turn it in when you get the chance.
07) Go slightly west and do "Torek's Assault" (starts at 68.75)
08) Go do "Stonetalon Standstill" (the lake at 53.70) *find and kill Tideress he drops an item which starts: "The Befouled Element"
09) Kill Ursangous, (around 42.67) "Ursangous's Paw" (Ashenvale hunt)
10) Kill Shadumbra (around 56.54) "Shadumbra's Head" (Ashenvale hunt)
11) "The sacred Flame" (first find a phial killing the dryads at 61.52, then fill it at the moonwell at 60.72)
12) Hearth to Splintertree Post to turn in "Stonetalon Standstill" "The Befouled Element" (accept "Je'neu of the Earthen Ring") "Torek's Assault" and all three of the 'Ashenvale Hunt' quests, then accept and complete "The Hunt Completed"
13) Fly to Zoram Strand, and turn in "Je'neu of the Earthen Ring"
14) Accept and do "Vorsha the Lasher" (See Video). Once done go back and turn it in.
15) Accept and do: "Between a Rock and a Thistlefur" (34.37) and "Troll Charm" (the cave is at 38.30). NOTE: While you are in the cave, there is an escort quest (a white bear-formed druid in a cage) called "Freedom to Ruul", try to do this quest, you may have to fight 3-5 mobs at once several times, if you fail then it can be skipped.
16) Once they are both completed, go turn in "Between a Rock and a Thistlefur" and "Troll Charm" (back at the Zoram Strand), then hearth back to Splintertree Post. Turn in "Freedom to Ruul" (if you did it)
17) If im not level 27 i'll grind till I am.
18) N/A
19) N/A
20) N/A
21) N/A
22) Accept "Destroy the Legion" (in Splintertree Post)
23) Go do "Ordanus" (61.52) (fight your way to him, just kill the guy, grab his head and jump out of there!)
24) Go do: "Satyr Horns" (done at the Night Run, 67.53) (entrance to the area is around 64.42).
25) Do: "Destroy the Legion" (at 82.69) (you should find an item called Diabolical Plans, which starts "Diabolical Plans" while doing this quest)
26) Run back to Splintertree Post (don't hearth). Turn in "Satyr Horns" "Destroy the Legion" and "Diabolical Plans", I SKIP "Never Again!"
27) Fly to Stonetalon Mountains...

28-28 Stonetalon Mountains
01) Turn in "Ordanus" ... I SKIP "The Den"
02) Make Sun Rock Retreat your home.
03) Accept and do "Bloodfury Bloodline", go kill Bloodfury Ripper (at 30.63) (grinding mobs along the way) (See Video), then hearth back..
04) Turn "Bloodfury Bloodline" in.
05) Fly to Thunder Bluff.
06) Make Thunder Bluff your home.
07) Turn in "The sacred Flame" (54.51 in TB)... accept "The sacred Flame" part2
08) Fly to Thousand Needles...

28-30 Thousand Needles
01) Turn in "The sacred Flame" ... accept "The sacred Flame" part3
02) I do the following order:
03) "The sacred Flame" (charge the brazier in the cave at 44.37) (See Video)
04) Go to Whitereach Post (21.32), accept "Hypercapacitor Gizmo", Turn in "Serpent Wild" ...accept "Sacred Fire"
05) Go do: "Sacred Fire" (35.36)
06) "Wind Rider" (11.36)
07) "Homeward Bound" (escort starts at 17.40) (if the Elite gets in the way, skip it)
08) "Steelsnap" (Steelsnap patrols around 16.25) (See Video)
09) "A Different Approach" (these mobs are around 8.14)
10) Hearth to Thunder Bluff.
11) Get new spells/abilities.
12) Turn in "Steelsnap" (on Hunter Rise) ... accept "Frostmaw"
13) Turn in "Sacred Fire" (on Elder Rise) ... accept "Arikara"
14) Fly back to 1K Needles.
15) Make Freewind Post your home.
16) Turn in "The sacred Flame" and "Wind Rider"
17) Go to the Darkcloud Pinnacle (the entrance ramp is at 31.36) and do the following quests: "Grimtotem Spying" (the notes are up in the rises at 31.32, 33.39, and 39.41)
18) "Arikara" (done up at 37.35) (See Video)
19) "Wanted - Arnak Grimtotem" (he is up at 38.27)
20) "Free at Last" (escort quest starts up at 38.27)
21) Go to Whitereach Post (21.32), turn in "Arikara" "Homeward Bound" and "A Different Approach" ...accept "A Dip in the Moonwell"
22) Go do: "A Dip in the Moonwell" (the control console is at 9.18)
23) You should be level 29 by now, if not grind to level 29, I grind away at centuars around Camp E'Thok (18.23)
24) Do "Hypercapacitor Gizmo" (Elite) (kill mobs around the cage, at 22.24, free him, use immolation trap/fear to kill it) (See Video)
25) Kill the Galak Messenger, he drops 'Assassination Note' which starts "Assassination Plot" Turn in for Easy XP. Also turn in "Hypercapacitor Gizmo" and "A Dip in the Moonwell" ... accept "Testing the Tonic"
26) Do: "Protect Kanati Greycloud"
27) If you are not at least 4 bars from level 30, grind until you are. Then hearth back to Freewind Post.
28) Turn in "Free at Last" "Wanted - Arnak Grimtotem" "Grimtotem Spying" and "Testing the Tonic"
29) NOTE: I skip "Test of Endurance"
30) Fly to Orgrimmar
31) Make Orgrimmar your home.
32) Get new spells/abilities.
33) NOTE: At level 30, Mounts become available for you to buy, but they cost a total of 42 gold. At this point in the game, I tend to only have no more than 5-10 gold, in order to buy a mount you will either have to borrow the gold from a higher level player or just wait until you have the 42 gold to buy one (which for me, tends to be around level 43).
34) Go to Undercity (UC). You need to get on the zeppelin just right outside of Orgrimmar.
35) Run to Tarren Mill in Hillsbrad Foothills.. (You can just bypass the UC for now if you like and just follow the path south out of Tirisfal Glades and into Silverpine Forest)




30-30 Hillsbrad Foothills
01) Once at Tarren Mill (at 62.20) accept "Regthar Deathgate" and "The Hammer May Fall"
02) Get flight path there.
03) Run east into Arathi Highlands...







Please note: the video for this section is outdated with these new instructions.


30-30 Arathi Highlands
01) Run to Hammerfall (at 73.36)
02) Accept "Hammerfall"
03) Turn in "Hammerfall" ... accept "Raising Spirits"
04) Get FP there.
05) Do "Raising Spirits" (just to the left of Hammerfall all around 64.37). Then turn it in ... accept "Raising Spirits" part2
06) Turn in "Raising Spirits" part2 ... accept "Raising Spirits" part3
07) Turn in "Raising Spirits" part3 ... skip "Guile of the Raptor" for now
08) Hearth to Orgrimmar.
09) Get on the Zeppelin to go to Grom'Gol.

Please note: the video for this section is outdated with these new instructions.



30-31 Stranglethorn Vale
01) Get the FP at Grom'Gol.
02) Go up north (35.10) and start doing the STV hunt quests:
03) "Welcome to the Jungle" (just accept this and turn in in right there)
04) "Tiger Mastery" (Young Stranglethorn Tigers) (35.10)
05) "Panther Mastery" (Young Panthers) (39.9)
06) "Panther Mastery" (Panthers) (35.10)
07) "Tiger Mastery" (Stranglethorn Tigers) (35.10)
08) "Raptor Mastery" (Stranglethorn Raptors) (25.15)
09) Accept "Tiger Mastery" (Elder Stranglethorn Tigers) .. but don't do it now.
10) Accept "Raptor Mastery" (Lashtail Raptors) .. but don't do it now.
11) Skip the rest for now.
12) Hearth to Orgrimmar.
13) Fly to XRs.
14) Run west IN the XRs and accept "The Swarm Grows"
15) Run west from the XRs to the guy in the hut (45.28) and turn in "Regthar Deathgate" ... accept "The Kolkar of Desolace"
16) Run back to XRs.
17) Fly to 1K needles.
18) Go east into Shimmering Flats (at 77.77)...

31-32 Thousand needles (Shimmering Flats)
01) Accept:
02) "Hemet Nesingwary"
03) "Wharfmaster Dizzywig"
04) Accept and do the following 5 quests together:
05) "A Bump in the Road"
06) "Hardened Shells"
07) "Load Lightening"
08) "Rocket Car Parts"
09) "Salt Flat Venom"
10) Turn them all in.
11) Accept:
12) "Goblin Sponsorship"
13) "Martek the Exiled"
14) "Encrusted Tail Fins"
15) You may or may not be level 32 right now, if not that's okay.
16) Go south into Tanaris to get FP in Gadgetzan at 51.25
17) Hearth to Orgrimmar.
18) Turn in "The Swarm Grows" (at 75.34) ... accept "The Swarm Grows" part2
19) Accept "Alliance Relations" (get it from Craven Drok in the Cleft of Shadow, 50.47)
20) Go to Keldran in Orgrimmar (22.53) to accept "Alliance Relations" part2.
21) Stop at first aid guy to buy silk bandage training. NOTE: Make sure you save all your extra Cloths in either your bank or mailbox, you will need them later for Cloth Donation quests.
22) Fly to Stonetalon Mountains.
23) Run into Desolace...

32-34 Desolace
01) First thing to do here is start killing mobs at the Thunder Axe Fortress (55.24)...
02) Until this item drops: Flayed Demon Skin which starts: "The Corrupter"
03) Then go down the path and do:
04) "Kodo Roundup" (starts at 60.61) (don't have to finish all of it now)
05) Go to Ghost Walker Post (56.59)
06) Turn in "The Kolkar of Desolace" ... accept "Khan Dez'hepah"
07) Accept "Gelkis Alliance" (this is the one you should choose to do). Skip "Magram Alliance"
08) Turn in "Alliance Relations" ... accept "Alliance Relations" part2 ... accept "Befouled by Satyr"
09) Turn in "The Corrupter" ... accept "The Corrupter" part2
10) Turn in "Alliance Relations" part2 ... accept "The Burning of Spirits"
11) Do in the following order:
12) "Befouled by Satyr" (75.22) (Keep step #13 in mind)
13) "The Corrupter" Part2 (collect a Shadowstalker Scalp from a Hatefury shadowstalker)
14) "Khan Dez'hepah" (73.48)
15) "Gelkis Alliance" (68.71)
16) Go back to Ghost Walker Post (56.59), and turn in "Khan Dez'hepah" .. accept "Centaur Bounty". Turn in "Befouled by Satyr". Turn in "The Corrupter" Part2 .. accept "The Corrupter" Part3.
17) Run to Shadowprey Village (stopping along the way to turn this in: "Gelkis Alliance" at 36.79) ... accept "Stealing Supplies"
18) Accept all quests at Shadowprey Village (at 24.71), which include: "Hunting in Stranglethorn" "Hand of Iruxos" "Clam Bait" and "Other Fish to Fry"
19) Make Shadowprey Village your home.
20) Then do:
21) This step is left blank, as of 2.3 patch "Bloodbelly Fish" quest is now skipped.
22) This step is left blank...
23) Travel up the water (collecting Soft-shelled Clam Meat for the quest "Clam Bait" along the way)
24) Then accept "Claim Rackmore's Treasure!" (the chest/wrecked boat along the shore, 36.30) (the silver key is dropped by a drysnap, and the golden key is dropped by a Slitherblade)
25) Go accept "Sceptre of Light" (the argent dawn dude, at 38.27)
26) Go do following at Thunder Axe Fortress (54.29):
27) "The Burning of Spirits"
28) "Sceptre of Light"
29) "Hand of Iruxos" (See Video)
30) Then grind your way back to the argent dawn dude (38.27)...
31) Turn "Sceptre of Light" in and get "Book of the Ancients" quest.
32) Then go do all this stuff in the water to the west:
33) "Other Fish to Fry"
34) "Clam Bait"
35) "Book of the Ancients" (27.6) (See Video)
36) "The Corrupter" Part3 (collect a Oracle Crystal from a Slitherblade Oracle)
37) "Claim Rackmore's Treasure!"
38) Then turn in "Claim Rackmore's Treasure!" at the little chest (29.8)
39) Turn in "Book of the Ancients" (38.27)
40) Go accept "Bone Collector" (62.38) (grinding mobs along the way)
41) Go to Ghost Walker Post (56.59), accept and turn in "The Burning of Spirits" "The Corrupter" Part3 .. accept and then turn in "The Corrupter" Part4. Accept "Alliance Relations" Skip "The Corrupter" Part5.
43) Then go do:
44) "Bone Collector" (done at the kodo graveyard, 51.58)
45) Then "Centaur Bounty" and "Stealing Supplies" (70.74)
46) Go turn in "Centaur Bounty" (56.59)
47) Turn in "Bone Collector" (62.38)
48) Hearth to Shadowprey Village.
49) N/A
50) Turn in all quests there, which are: "Hand of Iruxos" "Other Fish to Fry" and "Clam Bait"
51) You should be level 34 now for sure.
52) Turn in "Stealing Supplies" (36.79) ... i SKIP "Ongeku"
53) N/A
54) Fly to CT (In the Barrens). (the flight master is on the docks in Shadowprey Village)
55) Once at CT, run south-east into Dust Wallowmarsh (51.79 in the Barrens).
56) Collect the 3 quest-objects at the Shady Rest Inn: (See Video)
57) "Suspicious Hoofprints" (just right outside in front of the inn)
58) "Lieutenant Paval Reethe" (laying on one of the planks on the ground)
59) "The Black Shield" (on top of the fireplace)
60) Now run to Brackenwall Village (35.29)
61) Turn those 3 quests in ("Suspicious Hoofprints" "Lieutenant Paval Reethe" and "The Black Shield") ... accept and then turn in "The Black Shield" Part2. Skip "The Black Shield" Part3 for now.
62) Stop at the troll vendor, buy the 3 first aid books.
63) Fly to Ratchet to turn in "Goblin Sponsorship" & "Wharfmaster Dizzywig" ... accept "Goblin Sponsorship" Part2 and "Parts for Kravel"
64) Get on the boat to go to BB (Booty Bay) ... (while waiting for the boat, build up first aid)



34-36 Stranglethorn Vale
01) Turn in "Goblin Sponsorship" Part2 .. accept "Goblin Sponsorship" Part3. Make BB your home! Accept "Singing Blue Shards" "Bloodscalp Ears" "Hostile Takeover" and "Investigate the Camp". Turn in "Goblin Sponsorship" Part3 at Baron Revilgaz ... accept "Goblin Sponsorship" Part4.
02) N/A
03) Then do the following:
04) Fly to Grom'gol...
05) Grab ALL quests in grom'gol: "The Defense of Grom'gol" "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" "Bloodscalp Insight" "Hunt for Yenniku" "Trollbane" "Bloody Bone Necklaces" "The Vile Reef"
06) Get new hunter spells/abilities.
07) N/A
08) N/A
09) IMPORTANT: Make sure you save any Green Hills of Stranglethorn pages you find and mail them to your alt for storage, you will need them for a later quest. You will need one of each of the following pages: 1, 4, 6, 8, 10, 11, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 24, 25, 26, and 27. Once your alt collects all the pages, mail them back to your main. Now go complete these quests:
10) "Singing Blue Shards" (25.19)
11) "Tiger Mastery" (Elder Stranglethorn Tigers) (31.19)
12) "Bloodscalp Ears" along with "Bloodscalp Insight" and...
13) "Hunt for Yenniku"
14) "Bloody Bone Necklaces" (you don't have to finish all of this now)
15) "Raptor Mastery" (Lashtail Raptors)
16) "The Defense of Grom'gol"
17) Once all those are done (besides "Bloody Bone Necklaces"), go to Grom'gol..
18) Turn in "Hunt for Yenniku" ... accept "Headhunting"
19) Turn in "The Defense of Grom'gol" ... accept "The Defense of Grom'gol" part2. Also turn in "Bloodscalp Insight" ... accept "An Unusual Patron"
20) Should be lvl 35 now, either way buy lvl 35 food/water/repair (so that you are prepared for when you do turn level 35), then go do in the following order:
21) "Headhunting" along with finishing up "Bloody Bone Necklaces" (21.14)
22) "An Unusual Patron" (the altar is at 19.22)
23) "The Vile Reef" along with "Encrusted Tail Fins" (24.24) Use a breath potion if you can.
24) Then go to Nesingwary's Expedition (35.10)... turn in ALL quests, accept all new ones (except "The Green Hills of Stranglethorn"). Then go do:
25) "Tiger Mastery" (Sin'Dall) (he is usually on top of the hill at 31.17). Once that is done, go turn it in, then go do:
26) "Hostile Takeover" along with "Goblin Sponsorship" (44.19)
27) "Panther Mastery" along with "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" (kill shadowmaw panthers) (48.21)
28) "The Defense of Grom'gol" part2 (36.30), once that's done...
29) Head up north and turn in "Panther Mastery" ...accept "Panther Mastery" (Bhag'thera) but don't do it now.
30) Hearth to BB, turn in "Singing Blue Shards" "Hostile Takeover" "Bloodscalp Ears" "Investigate the Camp"
31) Turn in "Goblin Sponsorship" part4 ... accept "Goblin Sponsorship" part5.
32) Fly to Grom'gol, turn in all quests: "The Defense of Grom'gol" "An Unusual Patron" "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" "Headhunting" "Bloody Bone Necklaces" and "The Vile Reef"
33) Should be level 36 now, if not, grind to it. Then get new hunter spells/abilities.
34) Get on the zeppelin to go to the Undercity.
35) Once in the UC, turn in 60 Silk Cloth for "A Donation of Silk" quest (at 71.28).
36) Accept "To Steal From Thieves" (63.49)
37) Fly to Hammerfall...

36-37 Arathi Highlands
01) Make Hammerfall your home.
02) Turn in "Trollbane" ... I SKIP "Sigil of Strom"
03) Accept "Foul Magics" and "Guile of the Raptor"
04) Go west of hammerfall and accept "The Princess Trapped" (62.33)
05) Go do "The Princess Trapped" (mobs are east of hammerfall)
06) Go in the cave (look for the tree, shows you where the hidden path is)...
07) Turn in "The Princess Trapped" (in the cave)... accept "Stones of Binding"
08) Build up first aid, go do "Triage" (See Video) (Doctor Gregory Victor, first aid training in Hammerfall)
09) Then do:
10) "Stones of Binding" (first key, just west of hammerfall 66.29)
11) Do: "To Steal From Thieves" (at 54.40)
12) Go down south a little and get the next key for "Stones of Binding" (52.50)
13) Go down and do:
14) "Guile of the Raptor" (killing Highland Fleshstalkers, around 50.75)
15) Go up and do "The Hammer May Fall" (at 34.45)
16) Go up and do "Foul Magics" (at 31.28)
17) Go west and get the last key for "Stones of Binding" (25.31)
18) Go discover Stromguard, and turn in "Stones of Binding" (at the Circle of Inner Binding) (36.57)
19) Note: i SKIP "Breaking the Keystone" (Elite)
20) Hearth to Hammerfall.
21) Turn in "Foul Magics" "Guile of the Raptor" and "The Hammer May Fall" ... SKIP "Call to Arms"
22) Complete the "Guile of the Raptor" quest chain by running back and forth...
23) NOTE: i SKIP all stromguard quests (but I still recommend doing them if you can find groups)
24) Fly to Tarren Mill...





37-37 Alterac Mountains
01) Once at TM, accept "Stone Tokens" "Prison Break In" and "Crown of Will"
02) "Frostmaw" quest (at 37.69 in Alterac Mountains)
03) Go do: "Crown of Will" (at Ruins of Alterac, around 40.50)
04) Go do "Stone Tokens" along with "Prison Break In" in Alterac Mountains (20.85)
05) Run back to Tarren Mill and turn in "Stone Tokens" and "Prison Break In" ... SKIP "Dalaran Patrols" and "Bracers of Binding"
06) Turn in "Crown of Will" ... SKIP "Crown of Will" Part2
07) Fly to the UC.
08) Once at UC, turn in "To Steal From Thieves"
09) N/A
10) Get on zeppelin to go to orgrimmar.
11) Once in Orgrimmar, turn in "Alliance Relations" at Keldran. (at 21.53)
12) Fly to XRs.
13) Make XRs your home.
14) Fly to Freewind Post (1k needles)...

Please note: the video for this section is outdated with these new instructions.


37-38 Thousand Needles
01) N/A
02) Run towards the Shimmering Flats..
03) Turn in "The Swarm Grows" ... accept "The Swarm Grows" part2 (67.63)
04) N/A
05) Stop at the goblins and turn in "Parts for Kravel" ... accept "Delivery to the Gnomes" ... turn in "Delivery to the Gnomes". Turn in "Goblin Sponsorship" part3 ... accept "The Eighteenth Pilot". Turn in "The Eighteenth Pilot" ... accept "Razzeric's Tweaking". Turn in "Encrusted Tail Fins"
06) Accept "The Rumormonger"
07) Do the following quests:
08) "The Swarm Grows" and "Parts of the Swarm" (quest starts from an item drop) (71.85)
09) Go turn in "The Swarm Grows" (67.63)
10) Hearth to XRs
11) N/A
12) Turn in "Parts of the Swarm" ... accept "Parts of the Swarm" part2
13) Fly to TB and turn in "Frostmaw" (61.80) ... accept "Deadmire"
14) Get new spells/abilities.
15) Fly to Dustwallow Marsh...

38-39 Dustwallow Marsh
01) Make Brackenwall Village your home.
02) Accept "Theramore Spies" "Check Up on Tabetha" "The Black Shield" "Twilight of the Dawn Runner" and "The Hermit of Witch Hill"
03) While doing the following steps, focus on also doing "Theramore Spies"
04) Go slightly south of Brackenwall Village and accept "Hungry!" (the orge at 35.38)
05) Go to the Northpoint Tower at 46.23 and do "Twilight of the Dawn Runner" (the Cargo is at the very top of the tower)
06) Stop at Jarl's cabin (55.25) and get "The Lost Report" quest (the dirt mound next to his cabin)
07) Turn in "The Hermit of Witch Hill" ... accept "Marsh Frog Legs" and "What's Haunting Witch Hill"
08) Do "Marsh Frog Legs" and "What's Haunting Witch Hill" (just north). Once they are both done, turn them in ... accept "Jarl Needs Eyes" and "The Witch's Bane"
09) Go do "Hungry!" (around 57.15). Also focus on doing "The Witch's Bane"
10) Then finish up "The Witch's Bane" and turn it in (at 55.25) ... accept "Cleansing Witch Hill"
11) Do "Cleansing Witch Hill" and then turn it in.
12) I do the escort quest: "Stinky's Escape" (starts at 46.17) (grind mobs during this quest)
13) Then go do "Jarl Needs Eyes" along with "The Black Shield" (at 32.22)
14) After that finish up "Theramore Spies"
15) Then stop at Brackenwall Village and turn in "Twilight of the Dawn Runner" "The Lost Report" and "Theramore Spies" ... accept "The Theramore Docks". Turn in "The Black Shield" ... accept "The Black Shield" again and turn it in.
16) Turn in "Hungry!" (35.38)
17) Run down south to Tabetha's Farm (45.57) and turn in "Check Up on Tabetha" ... accept "Help for Mudsprocket" "The Grimtotem Weapon" "The Reagent Thief"
18) Also accept "Direhorn Raiders" and "The Zeppelin Crash" (just right outside of the hut)
19) Grind your way to Beezil's Wreck (53.56) and turn in "The Zeppelin Crash" ... accept "Corrosion Prevention" and "Secure the Cargo!"
20) Do "Corrosion Prevention" along with "Secure the Cargo!" (done pretty much right where you are at). Once they are done, turn them in ... accept "Delivery for Drazzit"
21) Go up to 46.48 and do "Direhorn Raiders"
22) While there make sure you kill Apothecary Cylla, she drops a Sealed Letter, which starts "Signs of Treachery"
23) Go finish up the following quests:
24) "Deadmire" (this croc roams around 47.57)
25) "The Reagent Thief"
26) "The Grimtotem Weapon"
27) Once they are done go to Tabetha's Farm (45.57) and turn in "Direhorn Raiders" "The Grimtotem Weapon" and "The Reagent Thief"
28) Go to Mudsprocket (at 41.73).
29) Turn in "Delivery for Drazzit" and "Help for Mudsprocket"
30) Get the FP there and fly to Brackenwall Village, Dustwallow Marsh.
31) Stop back at Jarl's cabin (55.25), go to the dirt mound once again to get "The Severed Head"
32) Turn in "Jarl Needs Eyes" ... accept "Jarl Needs a Blade"
33) Go kill Razorspine (at around 57.19) for the quest "Jarl Needs a Blade"
34) Go back and turn in "Jarl Needs a Blade"
35) Go do "The Theramore Docks" the Captain's Documents are under the water at (71.51). Do not go through the town, just go around the side of the town and into the water.
36) Then Hearth back to Brackenwall Village.
37) Turn in "Signs of Treachery" "The Theramore Docks" and "The Severed Head" ... accept "The Troll Witchdoctor"
38) Fly to Thunder Bluff.
39) Turn "Deadmire" in.
40) Fly to Ratchet, turn in "Stinky's Escape" while you're there.
41) Get on the boat to go to BB...
Please note: the video for this section is outdated with these new instructions.


39-40 Stranglethorn Vale
01) Accept "The Captain's Chest" "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" and "Scaring Shaky"
02) Make BB your home, then go up the steps and turn in "The Rumormonger" ... accept "Dream Dust in the Swamp"
03) Fly to Grom'gol.
04) Accept "Mok'thardin's Enchantment"
05) Turn in "The Troll Witchdoctor" ... right click the cauldron ... accept "Marg Speaks"
06) Go do:
07) "Raptor Mastery" along with "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" (31.41) (Kill Jungle Stalkers)
08) Once that is done, go back to Grom'Gol and turn in "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" ... accept "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" part3.
09) Do "Panther Mastery" (Bhag'thera) (he has 3 different spawn points, either at 48.20, 49.23, or 47.26)
10) Turn in "Panther Mastery" (Bhag'thera) and "Raptor Mastery" (Jungle Stalkers) at Nesingwary's Expedition (35.10)
11) Accept "Raptor Mastery" (Tethis) but don't do it now.
12) Hearth to BB.
13) Then go do:
14) "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" (just slightly north-west of BB at 27.69, there's a little note on a barrel, click on it, accept new quest). (See Video)
15) "Scaring Shaky" along with "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" part3 (32.66)
16) Once that's done run back into BB.
17) Turn in "Scaring Shaky" ... accept "Return to MacKinley"
18) Turn in "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" ... accept "The Bloodsail Buccaneers"
19) Turn in "Return to MacKinley"
20) Then turn in "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" at Fleet Master Seahorn.
21) Fly to Grom'gol.
22) Turn in "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" part3 ... accept "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" part4
23) Make Grom'gol your home.
24) You should be level 40 for sure now.
25) I get new hunter spells/abilities at grom'gol, also make sure you get the lvl 40 arrows/bullets.
26) Then get on the zeppelin to go to the UC.

Badlands Map:
27) Fly to Hammerfall.
28) Run all the way to the Badlands...

How to run to the Badlands from Arathi Highlands: 


40-41 Badlands
01) As you enter Badlands, run southwest to (42.52)...
02) Turn in "Martek the Exiled" (at 42.52) ... accept "Indurium" and "Barbecued Buzzard Wings"
03) Go down south a little and do "Indurium" (51.67)
04) Go back up and turn "Indurium" in ... accept "News for Fizzle"
05) Go north-west and accept "Study of the Elements: Rock" (at 25.44). NOTE: If you have the Frost Oil item, accept and complete the quest "Coolant Heads Prevail"
06) Grind your way west to Kargath (4.46)...
07) Get FP at Kargath.
08) Do NOT make Kargath your home. (it should still be Grom'gol)
09) Accept: "Unclaimed Baggage" "Coyote Thieves" "Report to Helgrum" "Broken Alliances" and "Badlands Reagent Run"
10) Then go do:
11) "Barbecued Buzzard Wings"
12) "Coyote Thieves"
13) "Broken Alliances" (See Video) (i skip the next part to this quest)
14) "Badlands Reagent Run"
15) "Unclaimed Baggage" (this is done at Angor Fortress, 42.31) (the Pack is in an orange barrel on the left entrance of the fortress, and the Rapier is on the weapon rack going through the right entrance of the fortress)
16) "Study of the Elements: Rock" (lesser rock elementals), turn in, then do...
17) "Study of the Elements: Rock" (rock elementals), turn in, then do...
18) SKIP "Study of the Elements: Rock" (greater rock elementals)
19) Make sure all Badlands quests (besides "Report to Helgrum") are done and turned in.
20) You should be about level 41 right now, if not, that's okay.

Bottom image:
21) Hearth to Grom'gol.
22) Go turn in all the The Green Hills of Stranglethorn Chapters/Quests at Nesingwary's Expedition (35.10) if you have all the pages for it, if not you have another chance to turn this in again later. You can also look in the AH for your missing pages.
23) Run all the way to Swamp of Sorrows, stopping along the way to accept this quest: "Nothing But the Truth" (in Duskwood at 87.35)
24) Turn in "Nothing But the Truth" (the guy right next to him)
25) I SKIP "Nothing But the Truth" part2
26) Run into Swamp of Sorrows...



41-42 Swamp of Sorrows
01) Start off doing: "Dream Dust in the Swamp" (14.59) Just clear the whelps in this area once, you will finish this quest up later at the Scalebane dragons far east.
02) Find and kill Cudgel, he drops Noboru's Cudgel, which starts "Noboru the Cudgel"
03) Go turn in "Noboru the Cudgel" (25.31) ... accept "Draenethyst Crystals"
04) Go to Stonard (45.54)
05) Make Stonard your home.
06) Accept: "Lack of Surplus" and "Little Morsels". I SKIP "Fresh Meat"
07) N/A
08) Get FP.
09) Turn in "Report to Helgrum" ... accept "Pool of Tears"
10) N/A
11) N/A
12) N/A
13) N/A
14) Go do the following quests:
15) "Pool of Tears" (the artifacts are in the water around temple of atal'hakkar)
16) "Lack of Surplus" then turn it in (at 81.80) ... SKIP "Lack of Surplus" part2
17) "Dream Dust in the Swamp" (killing the Scalebane dragons)
18) "Draenethyst Crystals" along with "Little Morsels" (62.22)
19) Go turn in "Draenethyst Crystals" (25.31)
20) Hearth to Stonard.
21) Turn in "Little Morsels" and "Pool of Tears" ... accept "The Atal'ai Exile"
22) Should be about lvl 42 now, if not that's okay. Get new hunter spells/abilities.
23) Fly to Booty Bay...

42-43 Stranglethorn Vale
01) Turn in "Dream Dust in the Swamp" ... accept "Tran'Rek" and "Rumors for Kravel"
02) Accept all of the following quests in BB: "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" "Up to Snuff" "Venture Company Mining" "Zanzil's Secret" "Akiris by the Bundle" "Voodoo Dues" "Stoley's Debt" "Stranglethorn Fever" and "Keep An Eye Out"
03) Make BB your home.
04) Go do in the following order:
05) "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" along with "Up to Snuff" and "Keep An Eye Out" (these are done at the shore around 31.80, and some more mobs can be found at 27.70). Also do "Stranglethorn Fever" (for "Stranglethorn Fever" you will need one gorilla fang, and the witch doctor is in the cave at 34.60)
06) "Mok'thardin's Enchantment" part4 along with "Akiris by the Bundle" (25.63)
07) Go do "Raptor Mastery" (Tethis) (28.44)
08) "Zanzil's Secret" along with "Voodoo Dues" (34.52 and 39.58)
09) "Venture Company Mining" (41.44)
10) Go up (at 35.10) and turn in "Raptor Mastery" (Tethis) ... accept "Big Game Hunter" (Elite)
11) Go to Grom'gol.
12) Turn in "Mok'thardin's Enchantment"
13) Go do "Big Game Hunter" (Elite) (he is at 38.35) I am always able to solo him, but you could try partying up with someone, if you can't do it, skip it.
14) Then run all the way up and turn in "Big Game Hunter". Also if you haven't yet, turn in all the The Green Hills of Stranglethorn Chapters/Quests You can also look in the AH for your missing pages, or you can simply skip the quest.
15) Hearth to BB.
16) Turn in ALL quests: "Venture Company Mining" "Zanzil's Secret" "Stranglethorn Fever" "Up to Snuff" "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" "Akiris by the Bundle" "Voodoo Dues" and "Keep An Eye Out"
17) Get on the boat to go to Ratchet..
18) Fly to Dustwallow Marsh...

43-44 Dustwallow Marsh
01) Accept "Identifying the Brood" "Army of the Black Dragon" and "Overlord Mok'Morokk's Concern"
02) Go down to (40.36) and accept "Questioning Reethe" then do it.
03) Go back to Brakenwall Village and turn in "Questioning Reethe"
04) Fly to Mudsprocket (Dustwallow Marsh).
05) Accept "Bloodfen Feathers" "WANTED: Goreclaw the Ravenous" "Catch a Dragon by the Tail"
06) Go do "Bloodfen Feathers" along with "WANTED: Goreclaw the Ravenous" (at 32.66)
07) Once they are done go back to Mudsprocket and turn them in, accept "Banner of the Stonemaul" and "The Essence of Enmity"
08) Go do the following steps (9 - 16) in any order:
09) "Catch a Dragon by the Tail"
10) "Identifying the Brood"
11) "Razzeric's Tweaking" (there is a box at 54.56)
12) "Marg Speaks" kill the mobs at around (58.63)
13) "Overlord Mok'Morokk's Concern" (Snuff=44.66, Grog=38.65, Strongbox=in the cave at 36.69 [the entrance to the cave is at 38.66])
14) "The Essence of Enmity"
15) "Banner of the Stonemaul" (this banner is inside the cave at 38.69)
16) "Army of the Black Dragon"
17) Once all that is done, go back to Mudsprocket and turn in "Catch a Dragon by the Tail" "Banner of the Stonemaul" and "The Essence of Enmity" ... accept "Spirits of Stonemaul Hold"
18) Go do "Spirits of Stonemaul Hold". Once it is done, go back and turn it in ... accept "Challenge to the Black Flight"
19) Go do "Challenge to the Black Flight" (at 53.76). Once it's done go back and turn it in.
20) Fly to Brackenwall Village (Dustwallow Marsh).
21) Turn in "Questioning Reethe" "Army of the Black Dragon" "Overlord Mok'Morokk's Concern" and "Identifying the Brood" ... accept "The Brood of Onyxia"
22) Run back and forth until "The Brood of Onyxia" is done, but don't actually do the final quest yet (this will be done later at level 48, so you can abandon it for now).
23) Turn in "Marg Speaks" ... accept "Report to Zor"
24) Fly to Tanaris...



Please note: the video for this section is outdated with these new instructions.


44-45 Tanaris
01) Go into Gadgetzan...
02) Accept: "WANTED: Caliph Scorpidsting" and "WANTED: Andre Firebeard" (Wanted Poster)
03) Turn in "Tran'Rek"
04) Accept: "Gadgetzan Water Survey" "Wastewander Justice" and "Water Pouch Bounty"
05) Make Gadgetzan your home.
06) Go to the Shimmering Flats (in Thousand Needles at 78.77) and turn in "Rumors for Kravel" "News for Fizzle" and "Razzeric's Tweaking" ... accept "Safety First"
07) Accept "Keeping Pace"
08) Turn "Keeping Pace" in at Zamek, then go pick up Rizzle's Plans at 77.77) ... accept "Rizzle's Schematics"
09) Accept "Back to Booty Bay" (at Kravel Koalbeard)
10) Go turn in "Rizzle's Schematics" at Pozzik.
11) Hearth back to Gadgetzan.
12) Turn in "Safety First" ... i SKIP the next part to this quest.
13) Grind your way east to Steamwheedle Port. (67.23)
14) Accept: "Pirate Hats Ahoy!" "Screecher Spirits" and "Southsea Shakedown"
15) Turn in "Stoley's Debt" ... accept "Stoley's Shipment"
16) Go complete these quests:
17) "Wastewander Justice" along with "Water Pouch Bounty" (at 64.29
18) Go do all of the following (steps 19 - 23) at Lost Rigger Cove (72.47):
19) "Southsea Shakedown"
20) "Pirate Hats Ahoy!"
21) "Stoley's Shipment"
22) "Ship Schedules" (find this in one of the Pirate's footlocker at Lost Rigger Cove. If the item cannot be found, just skip it)
23) "WANTED: Andre Firebeard" (See Video)
24) Once they're all done, hearth to Gadgetzan.
25) Turn in "Water Pouch Bounty" "Wastewander Justice" ... accept "More Wastewander Justice"
26) Go do "Gadgetzan Water Survey" (grinding mobs along the way, coords are at 38.29), then go back and turn it in.
27) Go to Steamwheedle Port.
28) Turn in ALL quests there ... accept "Deliver to MacKinley"
29) Go do: "More Wastewander Justice" along with "WANTED: Caliph Scorpidsting" (59.37)
30) Hearth to Gadgetzan. Make sure you save (put in your bank) all the Wastewander Water Pouches you have, because you will need them for a later quest.
31) Turn in "More Wastewander Justice" and "WANTED: Caliph Scorpidsting"
32) Fly to Freewind Post.
33) Run west into Feralas...

45-46 Feralas
01) Run into Camp Mojache. (75.44)
02) Accept ALL quests there: "A New Cloak's Sheen" "The Ogres of Feralas" "Gordunni Cobalt" "War on the Woodpaw" "The Mark of Quality" "A Strange Request"
03) Get FP.
04) Make Camp Mojache your home.
05) Go do in the following order:
06) "War on the Woodpaw" go just north of Camp Mojache to do this. (71.37)
07) "The Ogres of Feralas" along with "Gordunni Cobalt" (75.31)
08) Make sure you click on one of the scrolls laying on the ground which starts: "The Gordunni Scroll"
09) Go do: "A New Cloak's Sheen" (67.48)
10) Go back to Camp Mojache, turn in ALL those quests, accept all new quests.
11) Go do "Alpha Strike" (at 72.56) then turn it in. ... accept "Woodpaw Investigation"
12) Go do "Woodpaw Investigation" (at 71.55) complete it ... accept "The Battle Plans"
13) Go do "A Grim Discovery" (66.46)
14) Hearth back to Camp Mojache, turn in "The Battle Plans" and "A Grim Discovery", accept ALL new quests.
15) PLEASE NOTE: If the 'OOX-22/FE Distress Beacon' item drops, accept the quest "Find OOX-22/FE!". Turn in "Find OOX-22/FE!" (at 53.55). Then go do:
16) "Stinglasher" along with "Zukk'ash Infestation" (74.62)
17) "Screecher Spirits" (55.56)
18) "The Ogres of Feralas" part2 (59.68)
NOTE: While in this area, make sure you pick up a Hippogryph Egg down south-west (around 55.76), this will be turned in at Tanaris for a later quest.
19) "Dark Ceremony" (59.68)
20) "The Mark of Quality" (53.55)
21) Run back to Camp Mojache, then go turn those quests in, accept all new quests just from those quest givers. Also accept "The Sunken Temple"
22) Do the following:
23) I then Fly to Orgrimmar...

Orgrimmar Map:
24) Once there I make it my new home. Then I make sure I get 120 Silk cloth and 120 Mageweave out from either my bank or mailbox. For those of you who can't add, that's 6 stacks of 20 for both Silk and Mageweave.
25) Then go turn in: "Zukk'ash Report" (56.46)
26) Go complete "A Donation of Silk" and "A Donation of Mageweave" (at 63.51)
27) Accept "Ripple Recovery" (from Dran Droffers) (59.36)
28) Then turn in "Ripple Recovery" (the guy right next to Dran) ... accept "Ripple Recovery" again.
29) Turn in "Parts of the Swarm" and "A Grim Discovery" at Belgrom Rockmaul ... accept "Betrayed" (75.34). Also get new spells/abilities while you are in Orgrimmar.
30) Go turn in "A Strange Request" ... SKIP "Retrun to Witch Doctor Uzer'i" (cleft of shadow, 49.50)
31) Go turn in "Report to Zor" ... accept/complete "Service to the Horde" (valley of wisdom, 38.38)
32) Go turn in "The Gordunni Orb" (valley of spirits, 39.86)
33) Turn in "A Donation of Silk" and "A Donation of Mageweave" (for the troll faction, at 37.87)
34) Fly to Splintertree Post (Ashenvale)
35) Go east into Azshara...



46-47 Azshara
01) Go accept "Spiritual Unrest" and "A Land Filled with Hatred" (at 10.78)
02) Go do them (at 17.66 and 20.62), and turn them in.
03) Go to Valormok (at 21.52)
04) Turn in "Betrayed" (skip the next part to this quest for now)
05) Get FP there and hearth to Orgrimmar, if hearthstone is still on a cooldown, just fly to Orgrimmar.
06) Head to Under City.
07) Go to (apothecarium quarter) and accept: "Seeping Corruption" and "Errand for Apothecary Zinge"
08) Go turn in "Errand for Apothecary Zinge" (out in the other room)
09) Go return back, and turn in "Errand for Apothecary Zinge" again ... accept "Into the Field"
10) You can put the 'Field Testing Kit' and the 'Box of Empty Vials' in the Bank for now.
11) Get on the zeppelin to go to Grom'gol...

47-47 Hinterlands
PLEASE READ: As of the 2.3 patch (with all the faster leveling changes) by the time you get to this section you should already be level 47. Because of this when following my guide, you should skip this entire section and go right into 47-47 Stranglethorn Vale section below. I will leave this section for reference purposes only. However if you are in your early 46s you can consider doing this section. As a personal comment, I never really enjoyed doing Hinterlands anyways :)


Here are the prerequisites to this section:
-Accept: "Lines of Communication" in the UC (magic quarter)
-Accept: "Grim Message" at Grom'gol (in STV)


01) Go turn in "Ripple Recovery" (at 26.48) ... accept "A Sticky Situation"
02) Ride all the way to Revantusk Village (at 77.80)
03) Accept: "Vilebranch Hooligans" "Cannibalistic Cousins" "Message to the Wildhammer" "Stalking the Stalkers" "Hunt the Savages" and "Avenging the Fallen".
04) Before you go out and start questing make sure you stock up heavily on food/water/supplies cause you won't be back to town for while.
05) Then go do the following:
06) "Vilebranch Hooligans"
07) "Cannibalistic Cousins"
08) "A Sticky Situation" (57.41) turn this in when you get the chance ... accept "Ripple Delivery"
09) "Stalking the Stalkers"
10) "Hunt the Savages"
11) "Testing the Vessel"
12) "Avenging the Fallen"
13) "Lines of Communication"
14) "Message to the Wildhammer"
15) "Rin'ji is Trapped!" (the escort quest, starts at 31.48)
16) "Grim Message" ...while doing this quest accept "Venom Bottles" (one of those little bottles on the table, 23.58)
17) Yeah the good 'ol hinterlands grind.. have fun LOL.
18) If the OOX-09/HL Distress Beacon item drops, accept the quest "Find OOX-09/HL!"
19) Turn in "Find OOX-09/HL!" (at 49.38) (Don't do the escort yet)
20) Turn in "Rin'ji is Trapped!" (at 86.59) ... accept "Rin'ji's Secret"
21) Go to Revantusk Village.
22) Turn in ALL quests.
23) Get FP and fly to Hammerfall (Arathi Highlands).
24) I then get all my magewaeve out from my mailbox.
25) Go to Doctor Gregory Victor to build up first aid...
26) ...I'm usually able to get at least 260 first aid for the Runecloth Bandage. However, try to save the rest of the mageweave cloth for the Cloth Donation quest turn ins (in all the major cities).
27) Fly back to TM.
28) Turn in "Venom Bottles" ... accept "Undamaged Venom Sac"
29) Ride back into Hinterlands (don't fly)
30) Go do "Undamaged Venom Sac" and "The Atal'ai Exile" (33.72) (See Video on where to find this dude at) ... accept "Return to Fel'Zerul"
31) Hearth to TM.
32) Turn in "Undamaged Venom Sac" ... I SKIP "Consult Master Gadrin"
33) Fly to the UC.
34) Go to magic quarter and turn in "A Donation of Mageweave" (you need 60 mageweave cloth for this quest) 
35) Turn in: "Lines of Communication" and "Rin'ji's Secret" ..then complete "Oran's Gratitude"
36) Get on the zeppelin to go to Grom'gol...

47-47 Stranglethorn Vale
01) Once in Grom'gol, turn in "Grim Message" (if you did the Hinterlands section).
02) Fly to BB.
03) Accept "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" part5 and "Whiskey Slim's Lost Grog"
04) Make BB your home.
05) Turn in "Back to Booty Bay" and "Deliver to MacKinley"
06) Make sure that "The Captain's Chest" is accepted, then go do it (at 36.65). If your class has troubles, either find a group to help, or you can simply skip it.
07) Find a small bottle laying around the shore east of BB, until this item: Carefully Folded Note shows up ... which starts "Message in a Bottle"
08) Go turn "Message in a Bottle" in (at 38.80) ... accept and do "Message in a Bottle" Part2. Once done turn it in.
09) Go do "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" part5 (kill the three pirates in the three ships) ...while doing it, find "Cortello's Riddle" (it's usually a little scroll downstairs in the middle ship)
10) Hearth back to BB, if hearth stone still is on a cooldown, die on purpose.
11) Turn in "The Captain's Chest" and "The Bloodsail Buccaneers" part5
12) Fly to Kargath (Badlands)..
13) I get a stack of Silk Cloth out of the mailbox for the quest "Caught", then...
14) Go into Searing Gorge...

47-48 Searing Gorge
01) First thing to do here is go south-east and do "Caught!" (guy in the outhouse, 65.62), then turn it in. ... accept "Ledger from Tanaris" ... click on outhouse to get the Goodsteel Ledger
02) Go start killing Glassweb Spiders for the "Ledger from Tanaris" quest.
03) Go up north-west, Talk to Kalaran Windblade (at 39.38) on way to Thorium Point (35.25). Do first his listen to me quest "Divine Retribution". In order to get "The Flawless Flame" Once at Thorium Point collect ALL quests there and get the FP there too.
04) Then do the following (steps 5 - 13 in any order):
05) "Fiery Menace!"
06) "Curse These Fat Fingers"
07) "STOLEN: Smithing Tuyere and Lookout's Spyglass"
08) "The Flawless Flame" turn in, then get and do "Forging the Shaft"
09) "JOB OPPORTUNITY: Culling the Competition"
10) "WANTED: Overseer Maltorius" (the plans for "What the Flux?" quest is right behind Overseer Maltorius)
11) "What the Flux?"
12) "Incendosaurs? Whateverosaur is More Like It"
13) "The Key to Freedom" starts from an item drop Grimsite Outhouse Key, turn in at the outhouse (south-east, 65.62)
14) Turn in "Forging the Shaft" ... accept "The Flame's Casing"
15) Do "The Flame's Casing" (around 24.36). Just keep killing the mobs there until the item drops.
16) Turn in "The Flame's Casing" ... accept and do "The Torch of Retribution", then turn it in ... accept and do "The Torch of Retribution" Part2 (just pick up the torch on the ground.
17) Accept "Squire Maltrake", then turn it in ... accept "Set Them Ablaze!"
18) Do "Set Them Ablaze!" (north=33.54, south=44.61, east=50.54, west=35.60). Once that is done, go back and turn it in.
19) Click on the little chest on the ground (at 38.38) and accept "Trinkets...", then click on the chest again to turn it in.
20) Make sure you keep the Black Dragonflight Molt in your inventory as you will need it for a later quest.
21) Once all that's done, turn all Searing Gorge quests in. make sure you have all 20 solid crystal leg shafts.
22) Head south into Burning Steppes (You have to go through Black Rock Mountains)..
23) I discover some areas, then get FP there (at 65.25), and fly directly to Stonard (swamp of sorrows)...

48-49 Swamp of Sorrows
01) Do NOT make Stonard your home. (it should still be Booty Bay)
02) Go to the Fallen Hero of the Horde (34.66) ... keep talking to him till you get this quest: "The Disgraced One"
03) Go do "Cortello's Riddle" (22.48 under the bridge)
04) Accept "Cortello's Riddle" part2
05) Go back to Stonard.
06) Go turn in "The Disgraced One" (and "Return to Fel'Zerul" if you did Hinterlands)... accept "The Missing Orders"
07) Get new hunter spells/abilities
08) Go turn in "The Missing Orders" (in the inn) ... accept "The Swamp Talker"
09) Go do "The Swamp Talker" (in the cave at 65.78)
10) Head north east and..
11) Go kill the mob Jarquia (at around 94.50 or 92.65), he drops Goodsteel's Balanced Flameberge ... for the quest "Ledger from Tanaris"
12) Then die on purpose, so you end up at Stonard.
13) Go to the Fallen Hero of the Horde (34.66) and turn in "The Swamp Talker"
14) Accept and do "A Tale of Sorrow" (Just talk to the guy)
15) Hearth to Booty Bay.

Dustwallow Map:
16) Get on the boat to go to Ratchet.
17) Fly to Brackenwall Village (Dustwallow Marsh). Once there accept "The Brood of Onyxia"
18) Head south and get the Overdue Package for the quest "Ledger from Tanaris" (at 54.55)
19) Go down a bit and do "The Brood of Onyxia" (the eggs can be found at 53.72 and 48.75)
20) Head west to Bloodfen Burrow cave (32.67), and do "Cortello's Riddle" ... accept the next part to it.
21) Go to Mudsprocket and fly to Brackenwall Village.
22) Turn in "The Brood of Onyxia" ... accept "Challenge Overlord Mok'Morokk"
23) Do "Challenge Overlord Mok'Morokk" Then turn it in.
24) Fly to Tanaris..



49-49 Feralas
PLEASE READ: As of the 2.3 patch (with all the faster leveling changes) by the time you get to this section you should already be level 49. Because of this when following my guide, you should skip this entire section and go right into 49-50 Tanaris. I will leave this section for reference purposes only. However if you are in your early 48s you can consider doing this section. Hunters may also consider going here to get Claw Rank7.



01) Accept: "Improved Quality" "Vengeance on the Northspring" and "Dark Heart" SKIP "The Strength of Corruption"
02) Turn in "Retrun to Witch Doctor Uzer'i" ... SKIP the follow up quests.
03) Make Camp Mojache your home.
04) N/A
05) N/A
06) N/A
07) Go do the chicken escort quest (starts at 53.55).
08) Go accept "Zapped Giants" (at 44.43)
09) N/A
10) Do the following quests:
11) "Improved Quality" (52.32) (while doing this quest you should find an item which starts "Perfect Yeti Hide")
12) "Vengeance on the Northspring" (40.13)
13) "Dark Heart" (See Video) (41.09)
14) "Zapped Giants" (38.18)
15) Once those quests are completed and "Zapped Giants" is turned in...
16) ..Hearth to Camp Mojache.
17) N/A
18) Turn in "Improved Quality" "Perfect Yeti Hide" "Vengeance on the Northspring" and "Dark Heart" ...
19) Fly to Tanaris...

49-50 Tanaris
01) Go to the Egg-O-Matic machine in Gadgetzan, and turn in the Hippogryph Egg for "The Super Egg-O-Matic" quest.
02) Make Gadgetzan your home.
03) Turn in "Ledger from Tanaris" and "Into the Field" ... accept and complete "Slake That Thirst" SKIP "Tanaris Field Sampling" ... Accept: "The Thirsty Goblin" "Noxious Lair Investigation" "Super Sticky" "Thistleshrub Valley" and "The Dunemaul Compound"
04) Go turn in "The Sunken Temple" (at 52.45) ... accept "The Stone Circle" and "Gahz'ridian"
05) Go do in the following order:
06) "The Dunemaul Compound" along with "Gahz'ridian" (done at 46.66 and 40.73, Gor'marok is in the cave at 40.58)
07) "Noxious Lair Investigation" (34.47)
08) "Thistleshrub Valley" along with "The Thirsty Goblin" (28.65)
09) "Tooga's Quest" (escort turtle quest starts in the Thistleshrub Valley, lead Tooga to Torta at 66.25).
10) Turn in "Tooga's Quest" along with "Screecher Spirits"
11) Run to Gadgetzan.
12) Turn in "The Thirsty Goblin" ... accept "In Good Taste" turn it in ... accept "Sprinkle's Secret Ingredient"
13) Turn in "Thistleshrub Valley" "The Dunemaul Compound" and "Noxious Lair Investigation"
14) Accept "The Scrimshank Redemption"
15) Go do:
16) Turn in "Gahz'ridian" (at 52.45).
17) "The Scrimshank Redemption" (in the cave at 53.70) The secret for finding the item for this quest is keep making right turns in the cave and it will lead you to it. (See Video)
18) If the "OOX-17/TN Distress Beacon" item drops, accept the quest "Find OOX-17/TN!"
19) Turn in "Find OOX-17/TN!" (at 60.64)
20) Then do the Chicken escort "Rescue OOX-17/TN!"
21) Once all those quests are finished..
22) Hearth to Gadgetzan.
23) Turn in "The Scrimshank Redemption" ... accept "Insect Part Analysis"
24) Turn in "Insect Part Analysis" ... accept "Insect Part Analysis" again.
25) Turn in "Insect Part Analysis" ... accept "Rise of the Silithid"
26) Fly to Orgrimmar..
27) Make Orgrimmar your home.
28) Get the Box of Empty Vials out of your Bank.
29) Fly to Azshara...

50-50 Azshara
01) Accept: "Stealing Knowledge"
02) Go do:
03) "Stealing Knowledge" (Done at the Ruins of Eldarath, 36.54)
04) "Seeping Corruption" (Tide Pools are at: 1=47.61, 2=47.51, 3=48.48, 4=47.46)
05) Once their done, turn in "Stealing Knowledge" ..accept ALL 4 delivery quests.
06) Turn in "Delivery to Archmage Xylem" (there is a teleporter at 28.50, See Video) ... accept "Xylem's Payment to Jediga"
07) Then fly to Thunder Bluff..
08) Turn in "Delivery to Magatha" (on Elder Rise) ... accept "Magatha's Payment to Jediga"
09) Hearth to Orgrimmar.
10) Go turn in "Rise of the Silithid" ... accept "March of the Silithid" (at 56.46)
11) Turn in "Delivery to Jes'rimon" (at 55.34) ... accept "Jes'rimon's Payment to Jediga" and "Bone-Bladed Weapons"
12) Then turn in "Ripple Delivery" (at 59.36) (If you did the Hinterlands section)
13) I go get new hunter spells/abilities ... accept "The Hunter's Charm" (if you're a Hunter).
14) Go to The Undercity, head to the Apothecarium Quarter...
15) Turn in "Delivery to Andron Gant" ... accept "Andron's Payment to Jediga"
16) Tturn in "Seeping Corruption" and accept "Vivian Lagrave" while you are there.
17) Accept "Seeping Corruption" ... then turn it in (at the tauren right next to him) ...
18) ... Then complete "Seeping Corruption" for the final time.
19) Accept "A Sample of Slime..." and "... and a Batch of Ooze"
20) Fly to Tarren Mill (Hillsbrad)...
21) Go into Hinterlands (the entrance is at 86.30 in Hillsbrad)...

50-51 Hinterlands
01) As you enter Hinterlands go to 26.48 and turn in "Ripple Recovery" ... SKIP "A Sticky Situation"
02) Next go down south to 33.73 and turn in "The Atal'ai Exile" (33.73) (See Video on where to find this dude at) ... SKIP "Return to Fel'Zerul"
03) Go do "Sprinkle's Secret Ingredient" (the lake at 41.60)
04) Go to Raventusk Village (at 77.80)
05) Accept: "Snapjaws, Mon!" "Gammerita, Mon!" and "Lard Lost His Lunch"
06) N/A
07) N/A
08) Go do in the following order:
09) "Snapjaws, Mon!" along with "Gammerita, Mon!" and "Whiskey Slim's Lost Grog"
10) "Cortello's Riddle" (at 80.46, little chest in the water, 14 slot bag along with 8800 XP)
11) "Lard Lost His Lunch" (at 84.42)
12) Then go turn in "Snapjaws, Mon!" "Gammerita, Mon!" and "Lard Lost His Lunch"
13) Get FP there and fly to Hammerfall (Arathi Highlands)
14) Build up first aid at Doctor Gregory Victor.
15) Hearth to Orgrimmar.
16) Fly to Azshara.
17) Turn in all 4 delivery quests.
18) If you're not level 51, grind till you are.
19) Fly to Ratchet.
20) Pick up the "Stone Circle" at Liv Rizzlefix shop ... also accept "Volcanic Activity" while you're there.
21) Fly to Thunder Bluff.
22) Make Thunder Bluff your home.
23) NOTE: ONLY do the following if you are using a class that buys mana to drink and that you have at least 15 gold: Go to the AV battlemaster (at 56.76 in TB) and enter AV (Alterac Valley) (choose "First Available"). Once in AV go to Grunnda Wolfheart <Frostwolf Supply Officer> (at 49.82) and buy as many Alterac Manna Biscuits as you can (buy as many so you only have like 5-10 gold left). Then to leave AV, simply type: /afk. These Biscuits will help replenish mana and health much faster, thus making leveling a lot faster.
24) Fly to Tanaris.
25) Turn in "Sprinkle's Secret Ingredient" ... accept "Delivery for Marin"
26) Turn in "March of the Silithid" ... accept "Bungle in the Jungle"
27) Turn in "Delivery for Marin" ...accept "Noggenfogger Elixir" then turn it in.
28) If you have a mithril casing get that out of your mailbox.
29) Go turn in "The Stone Circle" (at 52.45 in Tanaris)
30) Then go into Un'Goro Crater...



Please note: the video for this section is outdated with these new instructions.


51-51 Blasted Lands
PLEASE READ: As of the 2.3 patch (with all the faster leveling changes) by the time you get to this section you should already be level 51. Because of this when following my guide, you should skip this entire section and go right into 51-52 Un'Goro Crater. I will leave this section for reference purposes only. However if you are in your early 50s you can consider doing this section.


01) I then find all the items to complete these 5 quests:
02) "A Boar's Vitality"
03) "Snickerfang Jowls"
04) "The Basilisk's Bite"
05) "The Decisive Striker"
06) "Vulture's Vigor"
07) You need to find these many items to complete those quests:
08) Vulture Gizzards =14
09) Basilisk Brain =11
10) Blasted Boar Lungs =6
11) Scorpok Pincers =6
12) Snickerfang Jowls =5
13) While I'm in Blasted Lands, I discover most of all the areas for XP.
14) If an Imperfect Draenethyst Fragment drops turn in for this quest: "Everything Counts In Large Amounts"
15) NOTE: I have NEVER found a Flawless Draenethyst Sphere for the quest "To Serve Kum'isha" ..good luck on that.
16) Turn in all quests.
17) I turn in "The Decisive Striker" in ASAP for Ground Scorpok Assay (+25 to agility), so I can use the extra +25 agility boost while in the Blasted Lands.




51-53 Un'Goro Crater
01) Go accept: "The Apes of Un'Goro" and "The Fare of Lar'korwi" (at 71.75)
02) Go do "The Fare of Lar'korwi" (at 68.56)
03) Then go start doing: "Super Sticky" (up north in the middle) until this item drops A Mangled Journal
04) Go into Marshal's Refuge (43.10), accept ALL quests there: "Chasing A-Me 01" "Shizzle's Flyer" "Lost!" "Beware of Pterrordax" "Roll the Bones" "Alien Ecology" "Expedition Salvation" "Larion and Muigin"
05) Turn in "Williden's Journal"
06) Get FP there, then go do the Ungoro Grind :) ...
07) NOTES: don't worry about the ungoro dirt mounds, you'll find enough soil from mob drops. Also I don't worry about the Bloodpetal Sprouts, as they are not turned in for any XP.
08) While questing, find 7 crystals of each color (red, blue, green, and yellow for the "Crystals of Power" quest)
09) "Super Sticky"
10) "The Apes of Un'Goro" along with "Chasing A-Me 01" (if you have a mithril casing do the escort) (63.17)
11) "Larion and Muigin"
12) "Beware of Pterrordax" along with "Shizzle's Flyer" and..
13) "Roll the Bones"
14) "Expedition Salvation" (68.36 and 38.65)
15) "... and a Batch of Ooze" (I make sure I get at least 25 ooze samples)
16) Go turn in "The Apes of Un'Goro" ... accept "The Mighty U'cha"
17) Turn in "The Fare of Lar'korwi" ... accept "The Scent of Lar'korwi"
18) Then go do:
19) "Bone-Bladed Weapons" along with "The Scent of Lar'korwi"
20) "It's a Secret to Everybody" ... click on boat and then bag under water (at 63.68)
21) Then turn in "The Scent of Lar'korwi" ... accept "The Bait for Lar'korwi" (71.75)
22) Then go do "Alien Ecology" along with "Bungle in the Jungle" (50.80)
23) Go accept "Finding the Source" (at 30.50), then do it along with "Volcanic Activity"
24) The hotspot path for the quest "Finding the Source" starts at 51,42 and the hot spot is at 50,46 (See Video on where to find the hotspot)
25) "Lost!" Make sure all quests are done before doing this (besides "The Mighty U'cha" and "The Bait for Lar'korwi"), then...
26) ...This leads back to Marshal's Refuge, Turn in ALL quests there, accept new ones (including all the Pylon quests in the cave).
27) Then go do (in the following order):
28) "The Northern Pylon" (at 56.13)
29) "The Mighty U'cha" (cave at 63.13)
30) "The Eastern Pylon" (at 77.50)
31) "The Bait for Lar'korwi" (See Video) (80.50). Then turn it in along with "The Mighty U'cha" (71.75)
32) Go west killing oozes along the way..
33) Turn in "Finding the Source" ... accept "The New Springs" (30.50)
34) "The Western Pylon" (at 23.58)
35) Go back to Marshal's Refuge killing oozes along the way..
36) Turn in quests. make sure you complete "Making Sense of It" (just talk to the gnome in the cave)
37) Fly to Tanaris.
38) Turn in "Super Sticky" and "Bungle in the Jungle" ... I SKIP "Pawn Captures Queen"
39) Hearth to Thunder Bluff.
40) Go to Elder Rise.
41) Accept "Un'goro Soil" .. then turn it in ... accept "Morrowgrain Research" .. then turn that in...
42) ...but SKIP the next part (the part that says bring 10 Morrowgrain)
43) Go get new spells/abilities.
44) Fly to XRs.
45) Make XRs your home.
46) Fly to Ratchet..
47) Turn in "Volcanic Activity" and "Marvon's Workshop" - I SKIP "Zapper Fuel"
48) Get on the boat to go to BB..
49) Turn in "Whiskey Slim's Lost Grog"
50) Also turn in "Rescue OOX-17/TN!" (if you did it)
51) Fly to Kargath (Badlands)..
52) Turn in "Vivian Lagrave"
53) Accept: "Dreadmaul Rock" and "The Rise of the Machines"
54) Fly to Burning Steppes...







53-54 Burning Steppes
01) Accept: "Broodling Essence" and "Tablet of the Seven"
02) Then go do:
03) "Broodling Essence" (to the east) (also kill as many dragon whelps you see, their "squishy" mobs that die real fast)
04) Work your way to the cave (at 94.31) and accept "A Taste of Flame". Then turn it in.
05) "Dreadmaul Rock" (79.45)... then "Krom'Grul" (Krom'Grul has 2 different spawn points, in either cave)
06) "The Rise of the Machines"
07) "Tablet of the Seven" (it's at 54.40)
08) Go turn in "Tablet of the Seven" and "Broodling Essence" ... accept "Felnok Steelspring"
09) Fly to Kargath (Badlands)
10) Turn in "Krom'Grul"
11) Turn in "The Rise of the Machines" ... accept "The Rise of the Machines" part2
12) Go turn in "The Rise of the Machines" part2 (at 25.46 in Badlands)
13) Hearth to XRs.
14) Fly to Orgrimmar.
15) Go turn in "Bone-Bladed Weapons" (55.34)
16) Fly to Splintertree Post, (Ashenvale).
17) Go north into Felwood...



54-54 Azshara
PLEASE READ: As of the 2.3 patch (with all the faster leveling changes) by the time you get to this section you should already be level 54 (or really close to it). Because of this when following my guide, you should skip this entire section and go right into 54-54 Felwood. I will leave this section for reference purposes only. However if you are in your early 53s you can consider doing this section.


01) Accept "Betrayed"
02) Go turn in "The Hunter's Charm" (this is a hunter only quest, at 42.42) ... accept "Courser Antlers"
03) Go accept "Kim'jael Indeed!" (at 53.21 on top of the hill)
04) Then go do:
05) "Courser Antlers"
06) I grind away at Blood Elves all the way to level 54 while doing "Kim'jael Indeed!" and "Betrayed" (turn this in at 59.31 ... accept and do the next part to this quest) (this is all done at the Thalassian Base Camp, 56.28)
07) I grind Blood Elves, cause their "squishy" mobs (mobs that have 30% fewer health/armor, than the average mob that level). I used to grind Satyrs on previous speed runs, but I was able to cut off a whole hour with the Blood Elves.
08) OPTIONAL: Instead of the grinding you could go do BRD instance instead.
09) Once you turn level 54 and those 3 quests are done, go turn in "Kim'jael Indeed!" ... accept "Kim'jael's "Missing" Equipment"
10) Turn in "Courser Antlers" ... i SKIP "Wavethrashing" (42.42)
11) Go do "Kim'jael's "Missing" Equipment"
12) Go turn in "Kim'jael's "Missing" Equipment"
13) Turn in "Betrayed" ... accept "Betrayed" (22.51)
14) Hearth to Orgrimmar.
15) Go turn in "Bone-Bladed Weapons" and "Betrayed"
16) Fly to Splintertree Post (Ashenvale)..
17) Go into Felwood...

54-54 Felwood
01) Accept "Timbermaw Ally" (at 50.85) Just talk to the NPC there he will give it to you.
02) Go accept "Forces of Jaedenar" and "Verifying the Corruption" (at the Emerald Sanctuary 51.82). Get the FP there too.
03) Go accept "Cleansing Felwood" (at 46.84)
04) I start killing oozes, I make sure I kill about 30 oozes here total for the quest "A Sample of Slime..." (40.68)
05) Go complete "Forces of Jaedenar" (38.60)
06) Go to BloodVenom Post. (34.52)
07) Accept: "Well of Corruption" "A Husband's Last Battle" and "Wild Guardians"
08) Get FP there.
09) Go do in the following order:
10) "Verifying the Corruption" (41.41)
11) "Cleansing Felwood" (54.16)
12) Accept "Deadwood of the North" (at 64.8) but DON'T do it now.
13) Grind your way through the cave to go to Winterspring...


54-55 Winterspring
01) Exit the cave and accept "Winterfall Activity" right outside of it.
02) Go to Donova Snowden (at 31.45)
03) Turn in "The New Springs" and "It's a Secret to Everybody" ... accept "Strange Sources" and "Threat of the Winterfall"
04) NOTE: I SKIP "The Videre Elixir" and the rest of that chain.
05) Go to Everlook.. (61.38)
06) Accept: "Are We There, Yeti?" "The Everlook Report" "Duke Nicholas Zverenhoff" "Sister Pamela" and "Ursius of the Shardtooth"
07) Turn in "Felnok Steelspring" ... accept "Chillwind Horns"
08) Make Everlook your home.
09) N/A
10) Go do "Ursius of the Shardtooth" (just keep grinding mobs on the hill north of everlook till Ursius shows up)
11) Turn in "Ursius of the Shardtooth" ... accept "Brumeran of the Chillwind"
12) Go do "Brumeran of the Chillwind" (he patrols around 60.60, see map for complete patrol path)
13) Go Discover Darkwhisper Gorge (at 59.73) for the quest "Strange Sources"
14) Hearth back to Everlook.
15) Turn in "Brumeran of the Chillwind" ... SKIP "Shy-Rotam"
16) Then go do the following quests (steps 17-20, in any order) to the west and some to the north:
17) "Are We There, Yeti?"
18) "Threat of the Winterfall" you should find Empty Firewater Flask which starts "Winterfall Firewater" while doing this quest. When the "Winterfall Ritual Totem" item drops, save it and put it in your bank you will need it later.
19) "Wild Guardians" (the Ragged Owls are west of Everlook, and the Raging Owls are just north of Everlook)
20) "Chillwind Horns" (you can find a larger concentration of chimaera around 66.29)
21) Once "Threat of the Winterfall" and "Winterfall Firewater" is completed go turn them in along with "Strange Sources" (at 31.45)... accept "Falling to Corruption"
22) Once the rest of those quests are complete, go back to Everlook and turn in "Are We There, Yeti?" ...accept "Are We There, Yeti?" part2. Turn in "Chillwind Horns" ... i SKIP "Return to Tinkee"
23) Then go do:
24) "Winterfall Activity" (67.37)
25) "Are We There, Yeti?" (find 2 Pristine Yeti Horns) (66.43)
26) Hearth to Everlook..
27) Go turn in "Are We There, Yeti?" ... SKIP "Are We There, Yeti?" part3
28) Fly to Felwood (BloodVenom Post)...

55-55 Felwood
01) Turn in "Wild Guardians" ... SKIP "Wild Guardians" part2
02) Fly to Emerald Sanctuary (In Felwood)..
03) Turn in "Verifying the Corruption" and "Forces of Jaedenar" ... accept "Collection of the Corrupt Water" (51.82)
04) Go turn in "Cleansing Felwood" ... then get a cenarion beacon for the quest "Salve Via Hunting" (just talk to the NPC to get it) (46.83)
05) Go do "A Husband's Last Battle" along with "Timbermaw Ally" (48.94)
06) Once they are done go turn in "Timbermaw Ally" (at 50.85) ... accept "Speak to Nafien"
07) Go do "Well of Corruption" (at 32.66). Also make sure you collect 6 Corrupted Soul Shards for the quest "Salve Via Hunting"
08) "Collection of the Corrupt Water" (35.59)
09) Go to Bloodvenom Post.
10) Turn in "A Husband's Last Battle" and "Well of Corruption" ... accept "Corrupted Sabers"
11) Fly to Emerald Sanctuary.
12) Turn in "Collection of the Corrupt Water" ... I SKIP "Seeking Spiritual Aid" (51.82)
13) Go turn in "Salve Via Hunting" (the 6 Corrupted Soul Shards) (46.83)
14) Go do "Corrupted Sabers" (32.66) then go turn it in. (NOTE: when you turn it in, you have to talk to the cat first once you get to the NPC)
15) Then go up north and do:
16) "Deadwood of the North" (61.9) When the "Deadwood Ritual Totem" item drops, save it and put it in your bank when you get a chance, you will need it later.
17) "Falling to Corruption" (the cauldron at 60.5) (hint: I have my pet distract the mobs, while doing this quest) (See Video) ... then accept "Mystery Goo"
18) Go turn in "Deadwood of the North" (64.8) ... accept "Speak to Salfa". And turn in "Speak to Nafien"
19) Then run through the cave (you should be Unfriendly with Timbermaw, so they shouldn't attack you)..
20) Turn in "Winterfall Activity" and "Speak to Salfa"
21) Go turn in "Mystery Goo" (at 31.45 in Winterspring) ... SKIP "Toxic Horrors"
22) Hearth to Everlook.
23) Fly to Orgrimmar..
24) If you happen to see Warcaller Gorlach, accept "A Call To Arms: The Plaguelands!"
25) Go to the Under City.
26) Go complete "A Sample of Slime..." and "... and a Batch of Ooze"
27) Go accept "A Call To Arms: The Plaguelands!" (this same quest can also get accepted in Orgrimmar)
28) Make Under City your home.
29) Go to the Bulwark... (which is a small village east of Tirisfal Glades)


55-56 Silithus
PLEASE READ: As of the 2.3 patch (with all the faster leveling changes) by the time you get to this section you should be very close to level 56. Because of this when following my guide, you should skip this entire section and go right into 55-56 Western Plaguelands. I will leave this section for reference purposes only. However if you are in your early 55s you can consider doing this section.

Here are the prerequisites to this section:
-Accept: "Are We There, Yeti?" part3 (In Everlook, Winterspring)
-Accept "Taking Back Silithus" In Orgrimmar.

01) Accept: "Report to General Kirika" "The Twilight Mystery" "Deadly Desert Venom" and "Wanted - Deathclasp, Terror of the Sands" (Wanted Poster). Turn in "Taking Back Silithus" ... accept "Securing the Supply Lines"
02) Go do: "Securing the Supply Lines" and "Deadly Desert Venom" (do these 2 quests northeast of Cenarion Hold)
03) Then turn them in and accept new quests.
04) Then go do:
05) "Stepping Up Security" (mobs are all over to the west)
06) "The Twilight Mystery" (around 21.17)
07) Go turn in "Report to General Kirika" at 50.69 ... accept "Scouring the Desert"
08) Go do "Noggle's Last Hope" along with "Scouring the Desert" Once you find the Silithyst item which looks like a glowing red thing, bring it back to the PVP horde base and stand in the teleporter looking thing, then turn the quest in for 6,600 XP!
09) "Wanted - Deathclasp, Terror of the Sands" (Elite) (40.90) This quest is very easy to solo at lvl 55 (See Video). If your class has troubles, either find a group to help, or you can simply skip it.
10) Once all of those are done, go turn them in at Cenarion Hold, accept new ones.
11) Go do: "Noggle's Lost Satchel" (it's at around 44.91) (See Video)
12) "The Deserter" (he's in the cave at 67.71) ... i SKIP "The Twilight Lexicon"
13) Then I die on purpose, so I end up at Cenarion Hold.
14) Turn in "Noggle's Lost Satchel"
15) Fly to Marshal's Refuge in Un'Goro Crater.
16) Go scare Quixxil with the mechanical yeti for the quest "Are We There, Yeti?" part3
17) Fly to Tanaris.
18) Go scare Sprinkle with the mechanical yeti for the quest "Are We There, Yeti?" part3
19) Hearth to Orgrimmar.
20) Go to the Under City.
21) Go complete "A Sample of Slime..." and "... and a Batch of Ooze"
22) Go accept "A Call To Arms: The Plaguelands!" (this same quest can also get accepted in Orgrimmar)
23) Make Under City your home.
24) Go to the Bulwark... (which is a small village east of Tirisfal Glades)

56-56 Western Plaguelands
01) Turn in "A Call To Arms: The Plaguelands!" accept "Scarlet Diversions"...
02) ... (make sure you get a Flame in a Bottle first, before doing this quest, it's in the box)
03) Turn in "The Everlook Report"
04) Accept and complete "Argent Dawn Commission"
05) Accept "The So-Called Mark of the Lightbringer" and "A Plague Upon Thee"
06) Go into the Western Plaguelands (Felstone field at 37.56) and...
07) Accept "Better Late Than Never" (the lady in the house)
08) Go to the barn next door, and...
09) Complete "Better Late Than Never" .. click on the chest again to accept "Better Late Than Never" again.
10) Go do "Scarlet Diversions" (burn the tent down, and plant the banner, 40.51) (See Video)
11) Go back to the Bulwark.. (NOTE: Make sure you save all Bone Fragments you find, you will need 30 of them for a later quest)
12) Turn in "Scarlet Diversions" ... accept "All Along the Watchtowers" and "The Scourge Cauldrons"
13) Turn in "The Scourge Cauldrons" ... accept "Target: Felstone Field"
14) Go complete the whole Cauldron quest chain, you need to kill the Cauldron Lord at each targeted field (listed below), grab their key and use it at the big cauldron in the middle of the field. (Just keep going back and forth from The Bulwark to the next field completing each one, turning them in and then accepting and doing the next one)...
15) "Target: Felstone Field" (37.56)
16) "Target: Dalson's Tears" (46.52). NOTE: While you are here, there is a small quest chain here that starts with a little Diary in the barn (47.50) called "Mrs. Dalson's Diary", just click that to complete the quest. Now, after you did that, then you need to kill a Wandering Skeleton to get a key that opens the outhouse behind the barn. After you get the key and open the outhouse, it will release a Farmer Dalson, a level 56 undead. Kill him, grab that key, and then run in the house (that is right next to the barn) and go up the stairs, there you will find a cabinet, open the cabinet with that key (For the quest "Locked Away") and finally it's over. Easy 10200 XP! Or was it?
17) "Target: Writhing Haunt" (53.65) (while you're there accept "The Wildlife Suffers Too" (at 53.64, the almost dead tauren in the hut)
18) "Target: Gahrron's Withering" (62.59) (Once you turn in the Key and accept "Return to the Bulwark", then just go directly into Eastern Plaguelands (without turning that quest in yet)...

56-57 Eastern Plaguelands
01) Go accept: "Demon Dogs" "Blood Tinged Skies" and "Carrion Grubbage" (at 4.38)
02) Grind your way to (23.68) and accept: "To Kill With Purpose" and "Un-Life's Little Annoyances". NOTE: I SKIP "The Ranger Lord's Behest"
03) Go down in the crypt at The Undercroft (24.78) and accept "Hameya's Plea" (the scroll on the ground).
04) Grind your way to Darrowshire (32.83) while doing these quests:
05) "Demon Dogs"
06) "Blood Tinged Skies"
07) "Carrion Grubbage"
08) Then turn in "Sister Pamela" ... accept and do "Pamela's Doll" (there's 3 parts of the doll) (See Video)
09) Turn in "Pamela's Doll" ... accept "Auntie Marlene" and "Uncle Carlin"
10) Go complete "Blood Tinged Skies"
11) Make sure you kill 20 Plaguehound Runts for the quest "Demon Dogs"
12) Go to Light's Hope Chapel (at 75.53)
13) Accept: "Zaeldarr the Outcast" and "The Restless Souls"
14) Turn in "Duke Nicholas Zverenhoff" and "Uncle Carlin" ... accept "Defenders of Darrowshire"
15) Get FP there. Then go do:
16) "To Kill With Purpose"
17) "Defenders of Darrowshire"
18) "Hameya's Plea" (66.11)
19) "Demon Dogs"
20) "Carrion Grubbage"
21) "Un-Life's Little Annoyances"
22) "A Plague Upon Thee" (done at Plaguewood up north)
23) "Augustus' Receipt Book" (get this quest in the hut at 13.34, the book is upstairs in the inn at 12.27)
24) "The Restless Souls" (Egan is in the hut at 11.28) (The next part refers to Stratholme, which I skip)
25) Then go turn in: "Augustus' Receipt Book"
26) Grind your way through the cave (12.24) (watch out it is not easy)
NOTE: If the cave is too hard for you, another easy alternative is to take the Tower Gryphon ride from the Plaguewood Tower (18.27) to the Crown Guard tower (35.68), as long as the horde has control over the towers that is. Then turn in "Demon Dogs" "Blood Tinged Skies" and "Carrion Grubbage" accept "Redemption" ... Just talk to the guy to complete it ... I SKIP "Of Forgotten Memories" (you can try it if you find a group)
27) Go turn in: "To Kill With Purpose" and "Un-Life's Little Annoyances" (at 23.68)
28) Go do "Zaeldarr the Outcast" (24.78) (See Video)
29) Go to the dirt mound behind the crypt and turn in "Hameya's Plea"
30) Hearth to Under City..
31) Turn in "Better Late Than Never" ... accept "The Jeremiah Blues"
32) Turn in "The Jeremiah Blues" (just right underneath the bank) ... accept "Good Luck Charm"
33) Go back to the Bulwark...

57-59 Western Plaguelands
01) Turn in "Return to the Bulwark" and "A Plague Upon Thee" ... accept "A Plague Upon Thee" part2. Then go accept and complete "Mission Accomplished!" (right there at the Bulwark)
02) Go turn in "Good Luck Charm" ...accept "Two Halves Become One" (the lady in the house at 37.56)
03) Do "Two Halves Become One" (Jabbering ghouls out in Felstone Field drop the item you need, once you get the item right-click it in your inventory), then go back to the lady in the house to turn it in.
04) Then do "A Plague Upon Thee" part2 ... accept "A Plague Upon Thee" part3 (this is all done at 48.31) (See Video)
05) Go accept "Unfinished Business" part1 (at 51.28), then do it. (the mobs for this quest are at 50.42 and 53.44)
06) Turn in "Unfinished Business" part1 (back at 51.28) ... accept "Unfinished Business" part2, then go do it. The 2 mobs for this quest are at (57.37 and 54.24). While doing this quest make sure you do "The So-Called Mark of the Lightbringer" along with it, it's up in the top of the tower at 54.23)
07) Turn in "Unfinished Business" part2 (back at 51.28) ... accept "Unfinished Business" part3, then go do it. Need to go up in the tower (at 45.19) in a certain spot, watch out for Elites. (See Video)
08) Turn in "Unfinished Business" part3
09) Then go complete and turn in "The Wildlife Suffers Too" ... accept "The Wildlife Suffers Too" part2 (53.64)
10) Do "The Wildlife Suffers Too" part2, then turn it in ... SKIP "Glyphed Oaken Branch"
11) Go turn in "Auntie Marlene" (in the house at 49.78) ...accept "A Strange Historian"
12) Go get the ring for "A Strange Historian" (the ring is out in the graveyard) (See Video)
13) Go into Andorhal..
14) Do "All Along the Watchtowers" while working your way to the inn (at 39.66)
15) Turn in "A Strange Historian" (at Chromie up stairs in the inn at 39.68) ... accept "The Annals of Darrowshire" and "A Matter of Time"
16) Go do (while grinding away at mobs):
17) "All Along the Watchtowers"
18) "The Annals of Darrowshire" the book for this is in the building at (42.67), the actual Annals of Darrowshire book looks different from the others, it has a lighter tint on the top portion of the pages in the book, unlike the rest which has a darker tint on the top portion of the pages. (See Video)
19) "A Matter of Time" (47.62)
20) Go turn in "A Matter of Time" and "The Annals of Darrowshire" ... accept "Counting Out Time" and "Brother Carlin"
21) Go do "Counting Out Time" then turn it in. (it's repeatable but you only get XP once from it)
22) Then go back to the Bulwark..
23) Turn in "A Plague Upon Thee" part3 and "The So-Called Mark of the Lightbringer" ... Accept "Defiling Uther's Tomb"
24) Turn in "All Along the Watchtowers" ... accept "Scholomance"
25) Turn in "Scholomance" at the undead guy right next to him ... accept "Skeletal Fragments"
26) Stock up on Enriched Manna Biscuits (which replenishes mana faster from drinking)
27) I then go back to Andorhal, and do "Skeletal Fragments"
28) Stop at Uther's Tomb (51.82) and do "Defiling Uther's Tomb" (you need to equip the quest item to use it at the tomb)
29) As soon as I hit 58 and "Skeletal Fragments" and "Defiling Uther's Tomb" are done and you also have 30 Bone Fragments (please note, if you are far off from the 30 bone fragments, then you can just skip it), then go back to the Bulwark and turn in "Defiling Uther's Tomb" and "Skeletal Fragments" .. I SKIP "Mold Rhymes With..."
30) I turn in any scourge stones, I have.
31) I then stock up on Enriched Manna Biscuits
32) Go to Undercity and then fly to Light's Hope Chapel, Eastern Plaguelands.
33) Turn in "Zaeldarr the Outcast" "Defenders of Darrowshire" and "Brother Carlin" ... i SKIP "Villains of Darrowshire"
34) Accept and turn in "Bonescythe Digs"
35) Fly to Hammerfall (Arathi Highlands)
36) Build up first aid, make sure you get heavy runecloth bandage.
37) Hearth to Undercity.

----------


## ev0

Few things:


- massive copy/pasta of Joana's Vanilla 1-60 Horde Leveling Guide - v1.28
- lol at least hyperlink all the "see videos"
- Lastly, this should be posted in this forum: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...des-tutorials/

----------


## Nikusha'sServices

1. i Said that the Guide was made by Joana. but still be useful for some people who dont know it.

----------


## TehVoyager

> 1. i Said that the Guide was made by Joana. but still be useful for some people who dont know it.


yeah under the intro, where its easy to miss.

masive copypasta. no hyperlinks.

bad Nik. no doughnut.

----------


## gippy

I tried following the her guide from her addon a few weeks back, her xp rates are quite a bit off and you'll find yourself behind the guide and having to grind at almost every level step.

----------


## HunterHero

> I tried following the her guide from her addon a few weeks back, her xp rates are quite a bit off and you'll find yourself behind the guide and having to grind at almost every level step.


That's vanilla for ya

----------


## Blizzhaxer

> I tried following the her guide from her addon a few weeks back, her xp rates are quite a bit off and you'll find yourself behind the guide and having to grind at almost every level step.


If you watch the videos she's grinding non stop too.

----------


## TehVoyager

Forgot to mention in my previous comment:

This is not Wow-Emu. please ask a mod to move your thread to the appropriate section.

----------


## Olivera199919

2 :Cool:  Go to Mudsprocket (at 41.73).
29) Turn in "Delivery for Drazzit" and "Help for Mudsprocket"

WTF???? Is this a Vanilla guide??? THERE IS NO MUDSPROCKET IN VANILLA!!

----------


## IvoryCanary

> 1. i Said that the Guide was made by Joana. but still be useful for some people who dont know it.


Is there an alliance version?

----------


## Ashoran

> 2 Go to Mudsprocket (at 41.73).
> 29) Turn in "Delivery for Drazzit" and "Help for Mudsprocket"
> 
> WTF???? Is this a Vanilla guide??? THERE IS NO MUDSPROCKET IN VANILLA!!


..what? 
10 char

----------


## sarahroxon

I have also tried to learn many quests in the game but you make me quite unsatisfied because your task list is many times bigger than mine, referring to the slope game. Good bro :Cool:

----------

